#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Tutorial load balance (paralelo) + Debian + ThunderCache + servidor MK 3.13~3.22

## BillGates

Ola galera,hoje completa 1 ano que trabalho com sistema linux e junto com ele o sistema RouterOs(MK).Então compartilhe de graça o que recebeu de graça!
Diante disso irei explicar detalhadamente como fazer um servidor para rodar um provedor estavel e com qualidade.

O cenário que iremos trabalhar sera o seguinte:

Versão testada: 3.13 e 3.22(32Bits~64Bits - RouterOs - Mikrotik)(32Bits RECOMENDADO)
Modo de autenticação no servidor: PPPoE
Distribuição de endereço por DHCP: Desativado

O servidor seguira o seguinte esquema:

LoadBalance Paralelo(1 PC Fazendo apenas o Gerenciamento de Links),
Distribuição Debian 5.1(32~64Bits) + Sistema ThunderCache (Software Free)
Servidor RouterOs - MK 3.13 ou 3.22 (Software Pago)

Através desse cenário montaremos nosso Provedor com Proxy + Sistema ThunderCache FULL + LoadBalance(101% Sem problemas de quedas ou paralisações de Sites,Messengers etc...).

LEMBRANDO QUE ESSE MODO DE CONFIGURAÇÃO NÃO É UMA REGRA E SIM UM MODO PRÁTICO PARA RESPONDER MUITAS QUESTÕES REFERÊNTES A TÓPICOS DO GENÊRO!!!

Como será uma passo a passo,irei postar seguindo este roteiro:

1º - Insalação do Debian 5.1 + Instalação do Sistema ThunderCache;
2º - Instalação do MK Paralelo para Gerenciamento dos Links;
3º - Instalação básica do Sistema MK 3.13 ou 3.22 em modo PPPoE;

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Iniciando...

Vamos Descrever nosso Cenário:
http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/156/cenrio.jpg

1º Parte:

Instalando o Servidor Debian 5.1 versão 32Bits(O mesmo procedimento para a versão 64Bits)
"Créditos do vídeo - Luciano Rampanelli"
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIrGOrgB9QY"]YouTube - Tutorial Debian para IntegraÃ§Ã£o com Mikrotik - 1Âª Parte[/ame]

2º Parte:

Instalando o Servidor Web(Apache) + Sistema ThunderCache entre outros.
Para agilizar essa etapa,iremos rodar um script desenvolvido pelo nosso colega Luciano Rampanelli.
Digite assim no seu Debian:
*wget http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh*
*chmod +x conlinuxZ4.sh*
*./conlinuxZ4.sh*
"Créditos do vídeo - Luciano Rampanelli"
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8ZZm0RXuOU"]YouTube - Tutorial Debian para IntegraÃ§Ã£o com Mikrotik - 2Âª Parte[/ame]
ATENÇÃO: Após rodar o script acima, nosso endereço de ip's no Debian(Proxy) sera:

Endereço de Ip: 192.168.10.250
Mascara: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.10.253

3º Parte:

Após instalarmos o Debian e o sistema ThunderCache,teremos que iniciar a configuração do nosso Proxy.Para isso vamos adicionar algumas regras no Servidor MK(Controle),ao qual esta encarregado de fazer os serviços de Modo de autenticação,Controle de banda,Firewall etc.
Va até seu Servidor MK(Controle) e adicione as seguintes regras:

/Ip address:
192.168.10.253/24
/Ip Dns Static:
Name:Thunder
Address: 192.168.10.253

Apartir deste ponto você poderá pingar o Endereço do Debian "192.168.10.250" que respondera com ping 0ms se estiver tudo configurado conforme as orientações acima.

Prosseguindo...

Vamos colocar algumas regras em nosso Firewall.

/ip firewall filter
Chain: forward
Src. Address: 192.168.10.0/24
Action: Accept
Coment:Aceitar todas as Conexões vindas do Proxy-Thunder
Importante! Deixe esta regra acima de todas as outras.

Para quem usa regras de Conexões Simultâneas,cuidado!Ela pode comprometer drasticamente o desempenho do ThunderCache.

Mas para tudo na vida há uma solução!!!
Veja o Exemplo abaixo de uma regra de Conexões Simulãneas livrando nosso amigo ThunderCache do limite de conexões:

/ip firewall filter
add action=drop chain=forward comment="Limite de 15 conexoes simultaneas por cliente" connection-limit=15,32 disabled=no \
dst-address=!192.168.10.0/24 protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.2.0/24 tcp-flags=syn

Onde 192.168.2.0/24 é a faixa de rede!

/Ip Firewall Nat
Chain: srcnat
Src. Address: 192.168.10.0/24
Action: masquerade
Coment:Nat-Debian

Chain:dstnat
Src. Address: 192.168.2.0/24(Sua Faixa de Rede)
Dst. Address: !192.168.10.250 (Ip do Debian)
Protocol.: 6(tcp)
Dst. Port: 80
Action: dst-nat
To Address: 192.168.10.250
To Ports: 3128(Porta usada pelo Proxy)

Pronto!Apenas com essas regras você fara o Mikrotik ter conexão junto ao Debian.

Agora a parte que muita gente esta tendo problemas,que é a marcação de pacotes para que funcione corretamente o Cache Full.
Segue abaixo as regras:

/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Cache Full" content="X-Cache: HIT" disabled=no new-connection-mark=forward-hits \
passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=forward-hits disabled=no new-packet-mark=cache-hits passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="" disabled=no dscp=12 new-connection-mark=proxy-hits passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=postrouting comment="" connection-mark=proxy-hits disabled=no new-packet-mark=proxy-squid passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Thunder - Cache Full" disabled=no dst-address=192.168.10.250 dst-port=80 \
new-connection-mark=thunder-connection passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=thunder-connection disabled=no new-packet-mark=thunder-packs \
passthrough=yes protocol=tcp



/queue tree
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=Cache-Hits packet-mark=\
proxy-squid parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=Cache-Old packet-mark=cache-hits \
parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=ThunderCache packet-mark=\
thunder-packs parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default

Vai ficar enorme esse tutorial,então irei colocando aos poucos o conteudo.Lembrando que como não estou fazendo o processo CTRL+C,CTRL+V, é possivel que eu volte em alguma parte do tutorial para fazer alguma alteração,então qualquer duvida na configuração volte ao inicio do nosso post e reveja as explicações... Vamos que vamos! :Itsme: 

Vamos Começar a trabalhar agora em cima do nosso Debain-Proxy...

Bom.mesmo aos mais experientes no assunto,é muito chato fazer isso pela interface de prompt de comando,então aconselho aos colegas a usarem algum programa de FTP.Sugiro usar o programa FTP WINSCP, que ira agilizar muito essa etapa da configuração.
Então vamos mandar bala e baixar ele no link abaixo:

Download WinSCP from SourceForge.net (Link testado 09/07/2009 - 10:49hs)


4º Parte:

Instale o nosso programa FTP WINSCP,ele nós ajudara muito,pois trabalha como uma interface intuitiva e agilizara nossa configuração.Não irei detalhar a instalação do nosso programa ftp,póis uma instalação de modo default sem necessidades de configurações adicionais ira corresponder com o que iremos usar.

Após instalado o Ftp WinScp,configure conforme abaixo:
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/9574/tutorial01.jpg


5º Parte:

Já com nosso programa ftp rodando,vamos iniciar o processo de configuração de seguintes itens:

Squid.config (/etc/squid/squid.config)
Thunder.config (/etc/squid/thunder.config)
Resolv.config (/etc/resolv.config)


Correções ortográficas,serão feitas durante as postagens e no decorrer dos dias!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ATENÇÃO:
TUTORIAL EM FASE DE DESENVOLVIMENTO,POR TANTO PODERA HAVER MODIFICAÇÔES AO DECORRER DO PROCESSO!!! PRAZO ESTIMADO PARA O TÉRMINO 10/07/2009
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Uma Boa noite a todos e fiquem com Deus!!! :Party: 

Fiquem a vontade se quiserem clicar no BoOtãozinho "AGRADECER"

----------


## mktguaruja

amigo se precisa de alguma ajuda.. eu to fazendo igual vc flo, servers gerencia de link.. mais o paralelo mais o controle de clientes...
ate qm me ajudou e ajuda muito eh o giovani.couto, esse cara manja muito....
e o bill gates tirei duvida sobre o thunder.. vlww
floww

----------


## BillGates

Ok,amigo... Só para lembrar,falando em ajudar me inclua nessa sua lista ae, rsrs... sou o [email protected]

Lembra que marcamos de te ajudar a fazer o balanceamento dos links por loadbalance paralelo!!!

Então, ao inves de ajudar vc diratamente vou ajudar indiretamente postando akee no forum para todos os colegas e tbm poder adicionar mais tempero ainda nesse modo de LoadBalance...

Fica com Deus ae Brother!!! :Party:

----------


## vladi

uai cade o tutorial??? aposto que o bill chego cansado e não deu conta de fazer hehehe..., mas de qualquer forma to aqui esperando...  :Embarassed:

----------


## BillGates

6º Parte:

Vamos iniciar as configurações pelo arquivo Squid.conf.

Irei fazer alguns comentários sobre algumas das configurações,no entanto estão bem explicadas sobre qual função que cada uma delas faz.

http_port 3128 transparent (A porta pode ser alterada de acordo com as necessidades)
visible_hostname conprove (O nome pode ser alterado de acordo com as necessidades)
icp_port 0

acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8
acl con_clients dst 192.168.2.0/24 (Faixa de rede que poderão acessar o proxy.Altere de acordo com suas necessidades)
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 # https
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl Safe_ports port 631 # cups
acl Safe_ports port 873 # rsync
acl Safe_ports port 901 # SWAT
acl SSL_ports port 443 # https
acl SSL_ports port 563 # snews
acl SSL_ports port 873 # rsync
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

http_access allow manager localhost con_clients
http_access deny manager all
icp_access allow purge localhost con_clients
icp_access deny purge all

#memoria reservada para o cache, 40% ~ 50% por cento 
cache_mem 1536 MB (Altere de acordo com as necessidades)

#máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache na memoria
maximum_object_size_in_memory 16 KB

#máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache no hd
maximum_object_size 40 MB (Altere de acordo com as necessidades)
minimum_object_size 0

#regra que começa a esvaziar / substituir arquivos no cache em 95%
cache_swap_low 80
cache_swap_high 95

#total em MB de espaço no hd a ser usado pelo cache, numero de pastas, e
#numero de subpastas do cache.
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 300000 16 256 (Altere de acordo com suas necessidades)

cache_effective_user proxy
ftp_user [email protected]

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
#access_log /var/log/squid/error.log

#O store.log exibe quais arquivos foram removidos do cache, quais objetos estão salvos, e o tempo que estão no cache
#entretanto, não existe uma utilidade real para esses dados, portanto é recomendável desativar essa flag.
cache_store_log none

#intervalos de tempos que o proxy verificara os arquivos dos site acessado
#conferem com o do cache, o valor 10080 significa aproximadamente 09 dias
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440 20% 10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 1440 0% 1440
refresh_pattern -i (/cgi-bin/|\?) 0 0% 0
#refresh_pattern (Release|Package(.gz)*)$ 0 20% 2880
refresh_pattern . 0 20% 4320

#Mantendo objetos recentes e pequenos na memoria
memory_replacement_policy heap GDSF

acl shoutcast rep_header X-HTTP09-First-Line ^ICY\s[0-9]
upgrade_http0.9 deny shoutcast

acl apache rep_header Server ^Apache
broken_vary_encoding allow apache

extension_methods REPORT MERGE MKACTIVITY CHECKOUT
hosts_file /etc/hosts

coredump_dir /var/spool/squid

#acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll (O "#",indica a anulação da função)
#http_access deny ADSAdClient
#deny_info http://www.conprove.com/banner_msn.html ADSAdClient (Altere de acordo com as necessidades)

#NEGA CACHE YOUTUBE
acl youtubecache dstdomain .youtube.com .avast.com .avg.com .windowsupdate.com .grisoft.com .avgate.net .googlevideo.com .gl$
cache deny youtubecache

server_persistent_connections off

# Marca Penalty HIT
zph_mode tos
zph_local 0x30
zph_option 136
zph_parent 0

url_rewrite_children 100 (Valor Default é 10.Altere de acordo com as sua necessidades)
url_rewrite_program /etc/squid/loader.php
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.youtube\.com\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.googlevideo\.com\/videoplayback \.googlevideo\.com\/videoplay \.googlevideo\.com\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.google\.com\/videoplayback \.google\.com\/videoplay \.google\.com\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.google\.[a-z][a-z]\/videoplayback \.google\.[a-z][a-z]\/videoplay \.google\.[a-z][a-z]\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i (25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\/videoplayback\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i (25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\/videoplay\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i (25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i media[a-z0-9]?[a-z0-9]?[a-z0-9]?\.tube8\.com\/
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.mais\.uol\.com\.br\/(.*)\.flv
acl thundercache_allow_dom dstdomain .terra.com.br dl.redtube.com .orkut.com .avast.com .avg.com .windowsupdate.com .grisoft.com .avgate.net .globo.com .terra.com .eset.com
acl thundercache_deny_url url_regex -i http:\/\/[a-z][a-z]\.youtube\.com http:\/\/www\.youtube\.com
url_rewrite_access allow thundercache_allow_url
url_rewrite_access allow thundercache_allow_dom
redirector_bypass on
url_rewrite_access deny all

#nega cache local para não haver duplicação
acl servercache dstdomain 192.168.10.2 (Ip do Debian.Altere de acordo com suas necessidades)
cache deny servercache

Obs.:
#máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache no hd
maximum_object_size 40 MB (Altere de acordo com as necessidades)
minimum_object_size 0

Esta opção serve apenas para os arquivos que serão cacheados pelo squid.O thunder vai cachear arquivos de qualuqer tamanho.Então não se espante se ver vídeos de 400MB,500MB em cache!
Então fica aberto este assunto à opiniões dos colegas!

----------


## BillGates

7º Parte:

Agora vamos configurar o arquivo thunder.config:

<?php
/** 
* This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
* it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
* the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
* (at your option) any later version.
*
* This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
* but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
* MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the
* GNU Library General Public License for more details.
*
* You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
* along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
* Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place - Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.
*
* (C) Copyright 2008-2009 Thunder Cache
*
* For more information check THUNDERCAHE.ORG
*
* Configurations of system
*
* @autor rodrigo manga <[email protected]>
*/ 

$cache_dir = "/var/www/thunder"; (Diretório usado pelo ThunderCache)
$disk_max = 98; // in percent (Uso máximo do tamanho do HD)
$cache_scr = "/etc/squid";
$server_ip = "192.168.10.250"; (Ip do Debian.Altere de acordo com as suas necessidades)
$cache_url = "http://$server_ip/thunder";
$download_speed = 512; // kbytes (Velocidade do Download feita pelo thunder)
$logadd_on = false; 
$redir = "301:"; // keep empty if you need a internal rewriter (O valor padrão é 302)
$proxy_host = ""; // keep it empty if you dont need proxy
$proxy_port = "3128"; (Porta usada pelo Proxy)

// advanced params - IF YOU DONT KNOW, DONT TOUCH!
$packet_size = 200; // in bytes
$packet_delay = 2000; // time in micro second
$download_timeout = 10;

?>

Obs.:
$download_speed = 512; // kbytes (Velocidade do Download feita pelo thunder)

Esta opção decide qual a velocidade do download dos arquivos que serão cacheados.
Exemplo:Um cliente clica em um vídeo(youtube,uol,globo,etc...)e então o thunder entra em ação para fazer o download do arquivo(Na velocidade estipulada em $download_speed = 512; // kbytes.Mas atenção mesmo que o cliente cancele o download o arquivo continua a ser tranferido para o cache usando o link de internet.Após cancelar o download a banda do cliente fica liberada para ele continuar navegando,fazer downloads etc.Então cuidado em setar velocidade alta nesta opção,a não ser que você tenha muito Link de Internet sobrando,mas isso você vai configurando aos poucos conforme suas necessidades.

Observando o valor setado no $download_speed = 512; // kbytes percebi que mesmo você colocando outros valores,o thunder faz os downs em média à 80~100kbps.Então uma sugestão de um valor que trabalha (meio) fixo é o valor 5 (sugestão de um colega do forum).O valor "5" fara com que o thunder faça os downs em média de 35kbps (280kbytes).

$redir = "301:"; // keep empty if you need a internal rewriter (O valor padrão é 302)

Esta opção por default vem setada em "302".Mas basta seta-la em 301 para evitar de ter que fazer algumas configurações adicionais nos redirecionamentos das url's para o ThunderCache.

----------


## BillGates

8º Parte:

Bom,para não haver problemas na configuração do nosso sistema,siga algumas das orientações abaixo:

- Instale o Sistema Mikrotik apenas com as configurações básicas,Controle de banda,Nat,Sistema de autenticação PPPoE(Recomendado)
- Cuidado com as configurações em suas regras no MK,principalmente as regras no Firewall Rules,pois regras incorretas/desnecessarias nessa area poderão comprometer totamente o desempenho do Proxy.
- Não altere nenhuma configuração no Debian-Proxy além das mencionadas acima,(A não ser que você saiba exatamente o que esta fazendo)

Continuando...

Vamos agora para o 3º e ultimo arquivo.Na verdade em nosso proxy existem mais arquivos que poderão ser alterados,mas através desses 3 ja poderemos fazer nosso sistema proxy funcionar sem problemas.

Vamos agora editar o Resolv.config

Bom,nesse momento você ja devera estar conectado em sua rede e navegando normalmente,então vamos fazer a seguinte etapa:

No Windows Xp,em executar digite: nslookup
No Windows Vista,em iniciar pesquisa digite: nslookup

Pós isso irá lhe retornar uma janela com a seguinte mensagem:
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9288/tutorial02.jpg

Então...

Abra o resolv.config e apague o ip que você encontrar la dentro(Somente apague o ip)e onde estava o ip coloque o novo endereço de ip que nos foi apresentado na imagem acima.
Ficara assim:
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/5708/tutorial03l.jpg

Pronto! Salve e Feche...

"*Através de testes mais longos/especificos,fica aqui uma sugestão: coloque em nameserver o gateway do debian"*

Bom pessoal,apartir daqui nosso sistema estara funcionando tranquilamente.
Os arquivos ja estarão sendo armazenados no cache,você podera testar isso fazendo um download de um determinado arquivo(Desde que ele esteja dentro dos padrões de tamanho setado anteriormente)e depois limpando seu navegador(Se não sabe qual opção usar para limpar,então escolha "escluir tudo" desde que esteja usando o internet explorer7,mas não vou entrar muito em detalhes nessa area,pois acredito que você não tera problemas quanto a isso rsrs).Então faça novamente o download do arquivo e repare que ele vira em uma velocidade maior que o tamanho da banda contratada pelo cliente.O uso do link ja que o arquivo esta vindo do proxy,sera apenas o uso do link de rede e não o uso do link de internet.Bom veja em queue tree as velocidades setadas para o cache full e ajuste conforme suas necessidades.

----------


## BillGates

9º Parte:

Problemas causados por nós mesmos!

Problemas que ocorrem com muita frequencia e que neste topico que estamos fazendo não irão ocorrer:
Veja abaixo um tópico que acabei de ler,este problema não ocorre necessariamente por um prolblema de LoadBalance,o mesmo pode ocorrer por uma configuração mal feita no proxy ou mikrotik.

Ajuda!,Loadbalance,Youtube ==>> An error occurred, please try again later.

Então como citei anteriormente,só faça as alterações que postei(Recomendado),e deixe seu MK totalmente limpo de regras mirabolantes e verão que funcionara tudo nas mais perfeitas condições.Depois que o sistema estiver implantado e você estiver usando-o,ai sim você vai adicionando regras e fazendo testes e caso surja algum problema no desempenho do proxy,ficará facil você deduzir quem esta causando o problema,"A nova regra ou o Sistema implantado anteriormente e que sem a nova regra funcionava perfeitamente?"Ficou fácil de entender né!

Bom,amanhã continua...

Entraremos na parte de fazer um LoadBalance que fuinciona prefeitamente,sem problemas do cliente ter que ficar preso a somente um link,sem quedas de messengers ou restrições em sites seguros.E ainda de quebra se livrando dos temídos P2P.
Calma,não pense que vou passar uma regra que bloqueia o acesso a acesses programas,pelo contrario,deixaremos eles funcionarem tranquilamente e você não tera problemas com clientes ligando e perguntando:
- PORQUE MEU ARES NUMCA CONECTA???
- PORQUE MEU EMULE TAMBÉM NÃO CONECTA???
- PORQUE MEU MSN FICA CAINDO TODA HORA???

Por hoje é sóh...Até mais passoal!!!

Fiquem todos com Deus  :Adore:

----------


## Gustavinho

Show de bola esse tutorial...ainda não estou podendo implantar mais ja estou treinando..rsrs

Amigo só me surgiu uma duvida, nessa parte

/Ip Firewall Nat
Chain: srcnat
Src. Address: 192.168.10.0/30
Action: masquerade
Coment:Nat-Debian

Chain:dstnat
Src. Address: 192.168.2.0/24(Sua Faixa de Rede) - (seria faixa de rede dos clientes? pois aqui uso /30) 
Dst. Address: !192.168.10.250 (Ip do Debian)
Protocol.: 6(tcp)
Dst. Port: 80
Action: dst-nat
To Address: 192.168.10.250
To Ports: 3128(Porta usada pelo Proxy

----------


## BillGates

> Show de bola esse tutorial...ainda não estou podendo implantar mais ja estou treinando..rsrs
> 
> Amigo só me surgiu uma duvida, nessa parte
> 
> /Ip Firewall Nat
> Chain: srcnat
> Src. Address: 192.168.10.0/30
> Action: masquerade
> Coment:Nat-Debian
> ...


 
Exatamente colega!

----------


## Gustavinho

Então neste caso eu teria que colocar um para cada cliente??

----------


## stevens144

se nao me engano vc pode colocar em um range no qual vc possa acessar tdos

ex: se seus clientes sao 10.1.0.1-10.200.0.1 vc pode usar /8 ai sua maquina vai enxergar todas... creio que funciona

----------


## BillGates

> Então neste caso eu teria que colocar um para cada cliente??


Faça o seguinte:

no squid.config:

Exemplo: Sua Faixa de rede é 192.168.2.x, então você coloca assim: 192.168.2.0/24(ou a mascara que vc usa).E caso você trabalhe com mais de uma faixa de ips então faça assim:

Ex: Suas Faixas de ip são 192.168.1.0/24 e 192.168.2.0/24 
Então deixe assim: 192.168.1.0/24 192.168.2.0/24 (Apenas de um espaço entre elas)

Resumindo:
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8
acl con_clients dst 192.168.1.0/24 192.168.2.0/24(Faixa de rede que poderão acessar o proxy.Altere de acordo com suas necessidades.Altere a mascara também conforme precisar)

No Ip Firewall Nat:

Eu trabalho aque com apenas uma faixa de ips,mas ja tinha tentado trabalhar com duas e talves por falta de conhecimento usei duas regras no redirecionamento,ou seja uma para cada faixa de ip.

Mas teste com a dica do colega acima ae,é possivel que funciona tbm,mas numca testei!

----------


## Gustavinho

Humm entendi...entao terei que setar no squid.conf cada rede.

Vlw pela dica steves....assim que começa a implantar aqui faço esses testes...vlw

----------


## BillGates

10º Parte:

LoadBalance:

Servidor Mikrotik LoadBalance:

Primeiramente vamos nomear nossas interfaces,lembre-se que estamos seguindo o cenário descrito no inicio do topico!

Interfaces:
Ficara parecido com a figura abaixo:
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4194/tutorial04r.jpg

Certo...

O Cenário dos modens sera:
1 Modem em Modo Bridge com DHCP Desativado e Endereço de IP: 192.168.1.1 Mascara 24/30...
1 Modem em Modo Router com DHCP Desativado e Endereço de IP: 192.168.2.1 Mascara 24/30...
1 Modem em Modo Router com DHCP Desativado e Endereço de IP: 192.168.3.1 Mascara 24/30...

Agora em Ip address vamos adicionar nossos modens:
"Iremos adicionar apenas os 2 modens que estão em router!"
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4928/tutorial05.jpg

e...

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/5834/tutorial06.jpg

Tudo certo,então vamos criar um endereço para o novo Servidor Mikrotik LB:
Ex.:
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/7788/tutorial07.jpg

Criado os endereços em /ip address,iremos adicionar nossos modens no /ip routes

Ficara conforme abaixo:
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/570/tutorial08.jpg

e...

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3696/tutorial09.jpg
 
Pronto!Routes adicionados...

Ow,pera ae... ta faltando um modem nessa história ai!!!
E esta mesmo é o nosso modem em modo bridge 192.168.1.1,então vamos adiciona-lo!

Básicamente o PPPoE Client,vamos mandar o MK discar...
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/4241/tutorial10.jpg

 Resumindo...

Nesse Servidor Mikrotik LB teremos 4 placas de rede que serão distribuidas da seguinte forma:
1 Placa de rede para nosso servidor LB se conectar ao Servidor Controle;
3 Placas de rede para os modens.

Então esse nosso servidor LB atuara como um modem,ou seja ele recebera os links e controlara as rotas de saida para cada serviço.
Vamos fazer uma marcação de rotas e portas.


Continua... :Itsme:

----------


## Gustavinho

Ta ficando bom eim!!!!...vo monta um PDF no final...hehehe.

----------


## Não Registrado

É só dar mais umas pinceladas e por no Mercado Livre por R$:5,00 + Frete!!! rsrs

----------


## BillGates

Só dar mais umas pinceladas e por no mercado livre por 5REAU!!! + capinha + frete!!! rsrs

----------


## Gustavinho

huahuahua pode cre, mais ta de parabens o tutorial....flwww

----------


## Demo Bill

boa idéia o controle de conexões simultâneas por cliente, testando.

----------


## BillGates

Então pessoal,iria continuar agora a noite o tuto,mas a energia akee ficou num vai e vem maluco,tive que desligar akee lagumas coisas para o meu nobreak segurar a onda...infelizmente normalizou muito tarde,então amanhã continuarei o trabalho...

Uma Dica!

Estava fazendo uns testes e me deparei com a seguinte cena:

Conectado à rede como um cliente,eu tinha acesso aos modens que estavão roteados,ja que eles também estavão adicionados ao MK Controle e MK LB.Então eu podia pingar e até mesmo acessa-los via browser ou qualquer outro programa que busca redes.

Então para resolver o problema bloquiei o acesso aos ip's dos modens e tudo ficou resolvido!

Bom,comentarei isso amanhã durante a outra parte do tuto..

Boa noite a todos...

E aos amigos que quiserem comentar algo sobre o tuto ou até mesmo fazer alguma correção ou dar alguma dica,fique a vontade,que eu farei a alteração caso necessário...

----------


## Demo Bill

uma pequena contribuição: Bloqueando acesso aos modens roteados.

ip rede dos clientes = 192.168.254.0/24
ip modem 1 = 10.0.1.1
ip modem 2 = 10.0.2.1
ip modem 3 = 10.0.3.1

Exemplo:

/ ip firewall filter
add chain=forward src-address=192.168.254.0/24 dst-address=10.0.1.1 \
protocol=tcp action=drop comment="Bloquear Acesso ao Modem " disabled=no
add chain=forward src-address=192.168.254.0/24 dst-address=10.0.2.1 \
protocol=tcp action=drop comment="Bloquear Acesso ao Modem " disabled=no
add chain=forward src-address=192.168.254.0/24 dst-address=10.0.3.1 \
protocol=tcp action=drop comment="Bloquear Acesso ao Modem " disabled=no

fazer regras para cada modem existente.

----------


## BillGates

> uma pequena contribuição: Bloqueando acesso aos modens roteados.
> 
> ip rede dos clientes = 192.168.254.0/24
> ip modem 1 = 10.0.1.1
> ip modem 2 = 10.0.2.1
> ip modem 3 = 10.0.3.1
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> ...


Obrigado amigo!
Fiz deste modo:
/ ip firewall filter
add chain=forward src-address=10.1.1.1 action=drop comment="Bloquear Acesso ao Modem " disabled=no

Onde 10.1.1.1 seria o ip de um dos modens.

Como vc pode ver,não usei a mascara nem faixa de rede dos clientes,e funcionou tbm,mas fiz isso ontem e apenas testei pingar e acessar o modem e devido a regra não foi possivel mais pingar nem acessar.

Achei sua regra mais completa! Vou testar a minha por mais 1 dia e depois testar a sua.

Vlw... :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

11º Parte:

Regras para o LoadBalance:

É isso ai pessoal,tamuh ae em pé acordado e deitado sem dormir!!!

Vamos continuar com o tuto...

Bom,nesse momento ja temos nosso servidor MK LB ou BL como preferir,então vamos às regras:

/ip firewall filter
add action=drop chain=forward comment="Bloqueio de acesso ao modem DSL2 pela rede." \
disabled=no src-address=192.168.2.1
add action=drop chain=forward comment="Bloqueio de acesso ao modem DSL3 pela rede." \
disabled=no src-address=192.168.3.1
add action=accept chain=forward comment=\
"Total do Trafego gerado entre todos os Links" disabled=no out-interface=\
Link-Gerenciado

Regras 1 e 2: São para impedir o acesso ao modem pela rede.
(Nosso amigo Demo Bill,sugeriu logo acima um tipo de regra um pouco mais complexa para o bloqueio de acesso aos modens.Estas citadas por mim estão correspondendo perfeitamente.).

Regra 3: É para mostrar apenas o trafego total gerado pelos links.(Opcional)

Vejam que não adicionei o modem DSL1 para a regra de bloqueio,uma vez que não consegui acessa-lo via browser nem pinga-lo.Deve ser pelo fato dele estar em modo bridge ou até mesmo porque não foi adicionado ao /ip address(Por estar sendo discado pelo MK,não é necessário adicionar ao /ip address).Irei fazer mais alguns testes e caso necessário teremos que adicionar ele às regras de bloqueio.
Obs.:
REGRAS ABERTAS A COMENTÁRIOS

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="NAT - Modem DSL-1" disabled=no \
out-interface=Internet
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="NAT - Modem DSL-2" disabled=no \
out-interface=Modem-DSL2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="NAT - Modem DSL-3" disabled=no \
out-interface=Modem-DSL3

/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Navegacao em FTP-Downloads" \
disabled=no dst-port=21 new-routing-mark=Link-2 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=22 \
new-routing-mark=Link-2 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=23 \
new-routing-mark=Link-2 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=25 \
new-routing-mark=Link-2 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\
"Protocolo responsavel por resolucao de DNS" disabled=yes dst-port=53 \
new-routing-mark=Link-2 passthrough=yes protocol=udp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\
"Navegacao em sites http e downloads" disabled=no dst-port=80 new-routing-mark=\
Link-2 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=110 \
new-routing-mark=Link-2 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=1080 \
new-routing-mark=Link-2 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Pacotes marcados para o Link-2" \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=Link-2 passthrough=yes routing-mark=Link-2
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\
"Navegacao em sites https-encriptados" disabled=no dst-port=443 new-routing-mark=\
Link-3 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\
"Navegacao em messenger - Windows Lime Messenger" disabled=no dst-port=1863 \
new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\
"Navegacao em WebCam - Windows Live Messenger" disabled=no dst-port=6891 \
new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Pacotes marcados para o Link-3" \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes routing-mark=Link-3

Repare que a marcação para a regra da porta 53 esta desativada,em testes que estou realizando aqui,achei por bem deixar esta porta saindo pelo link default mesmo.REGRA EM TESTES

Veja abaixo como ficara nossa tabela filter rules:
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/2785/tutorial14.jpg
e...

Veja abaixo como ficara nossa tabela Nat:
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5981/tutorial13hrc.jpg
e...

Veja abaixo como ficara nossa tabela mangle:
http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/6260/tutorial12.jpg

Foi adicionando alguns comentários em algumas portas,então os colegas podem sugerir comentários para as que estão sem e até mesmo alguma correção para algum comentário feito.

"*Sugiro desabilitar o redirecionamento da porta 21(FTP),em testes aqui,percebi que alguns downs não estavam sendo iniciados devido a este redirecionamento,então caso alguém encontre problemas com FTP,deixe esta porta saindo pelo link default mesmo,ou seja,não faça nenhum redirecionamento desta porta"*

Continua...

----------


## rps67

Salve .......... grande BillGates
Não sei se to me precipitando ( heheh ) , mas gostaria de poder analisar o trafego dos links e se possivel a velocidade de cada um.
OBS: O Objetivo seria analisar a eficiência do trafego quanto a distribuição pelos links.

Abraços .........

----------


## BillGates

> Salve .......... grande BillGates
> Não sei se to me precipitando ( heheh ) , mas gostaria de poder analisar o trafego dos links e se possivel a velocidade de cada um.
> OBS: O Objetivo seria analisar a eficiência do trafego quanto a distribuição pelos links.
> 
> Abraços .........


Opa tranquilo...

Bom para analisar o trafego de cada link,até o momento só consigo ver no próprio MK BL.

Neste cenário acima:

O Link1 por estar em bridge,recebe toda a paulera,p2p,jogos online,ou seja todas as portas que não estão marcadas para os outros links.

O Link2 neste caso ae esta recebendo portas como 21,25 etc,e entre elas a porta 80,que gera muito trafego.

O Link3 esta mais tranquilo por hora,apenas tratando as portas do msn,443,e webcam WLM,porem nao tive muito tempo de testar a porta da webcam.Em testes rapidos que fiz,ao conectar a webcam a marcação que esta setada para ela , esta transferindo pacotes,porem tenho que ver se durante o uso da msm fica recebendo dados do link3 ou passa para o link1(default).
Vi hoje que para a webcam WLM,deve-se setar 6891-6901, estarei verificando....

Resumindo,sobre ver e eficiência de cada link,no próprio MK BL em interfaces vc ve realmente o uso de cada um deles,e percebera que links 1 e 2 trabalham muito,mas o trafego maior fica por conta do Link2,pois o thunder consome muito.(No meu caso deixei setado 512k no thunder.config).
Bom,estou fazendo testes akee e esta se portando muito bem esse BL.
Tentei uma manobra da seguinte maneira:
Ja que o link 3 esta com sobras,seria bacana redirecionar para ele os Downloads com extensões .exe .rar .iso .zip
Fiz aqui,mas não obtive exito, pois ao clicar no link do download ele tenta carregar mas nao inicia... Estamos na luta!!! 


vlw...

----------


## rps67

Legal ..........
Qualquer coisa tamo ae ........... abraços.

----------


## BillGates

Rapaz, loucura citar isso tudo ae...


"Seu Link vai a full"

O seu controle de banda vai a full? Especifique melhor ai!

Outro detalhe, você usa PPPoE? Caso sim,use o controle de Banda pelo Profile e não pelo queue...

Post mais informações ai,pois ajudei um colega nosso que estava com o mesmo problema,porem ele fazia o controle de banda pelo queue,trocamos para o profile e resolvido

----------


## BillGates

12º Parte:

Bom,não sei se sera necessário essa dica,então fica a pergunta:

Devo colocar as regras para redirecionamento de Downloads???


 :Itsme:

----------


## vladi

na minha opinião acho q sim. :Dancing2:

----------


## Gustavinho

Poww coloca sim BillGates....seria fantastico isso cara...

Vlwww sucesso ae pra vc.

----------


## BillGates

13º Parte:

Bom pessoal, a idéia de redirecionar os downloads funcionaria da seguinte forma:

Na marcação seria usado o modo content,onde iriamos simplesmente marcar as extensões dos arquivos que serão redirecionados para um link especeficado no mangle.

Então podemos marcar arquivos do tipo:
- exe (Encontrado em 90% dos arquivos disponíveis para Down).
- rar (Encontrado mais em sites de hospedagem ,megaupload por exemplo").
- zip (Pessoalmente tenho encontrado pouco,ja que o .rar tomou conta do mercado).
- iso (Mais difícil de encontrar).
- mp3 (Em muitos sites que podemos baixar o arquivo mp3,a extensão no final do link fica como html,então não estranhe se alguns mp3 não baixarem no link especificado.Por favor não va sair marcando extensão HTML).

Essas são apenas algumas das estensões que podemos redirecionar.
Da para fazer isso pelo squid também,porém não sei como,caso alguém se cantidate a disponibilizar a informação ,esteja a vontade!

Abaixo segue uma amostra do balanceamento dos links.Só para relembrar a nossa marcação do mangle, as portas distribuidas na figura abaixo são:
LINK1: Porta 53 e tudo o que não for marcado para os outros links,por exemplo:P2P,Jogos Online,Serviços de Audio e Vídeo(desde que esses serviços não usem as portas que estejam marcadas para outros links) etc.
LINK2: Portas 21,22,23,25,80,110 e 1080 (Basicamente a navegação limpa)
LINK3: Portas 443,1863,6891-6901(Essas creio que não estão exatas)

Veja abaixo como ficaria essa divisão na pratica:
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6061/tutorial16.jpg
Onde: 3.3Mpbs / 380.1kbps é a velocidade total dos links de Internet,ja o proxy esta la do outro lado fazendo a parte dele.
Coloquei em testes ontem as regras e até agora obtive exelentes resultados.
Mas fica um detalhe no ar,e o Thunder??? Ele puxa muito não é!!!
Então nos deparamos na situação em que ele vai usar muito do nosso link 2,link o qual esta nossa navegação "limpa",então como marcariamos os downs feitos por ele,uma vez que por exetensao do tipo flv não adiantaria,ja que um link de vídeo por exemplo do youtube seria sem extensão com final .flv:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFxS26sAgQ

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFxS26sAgQ[/ame]

O Content não identifica a extensão flv,ele identifica apenas o final do link,então teriamos que marcar na fonte dele ,nesse caso o google.com.
Então teriamos uma marcação para os vídeos do youtube usando no content:google.com
Obs.:
Na imagem acima,apenas extensões .exe , .rar , .iso , .zip estão redirecionadas para o Link3.

Caso alguém discorde do que foi descrito acima,por favor é só dizer.Pois estou aqui para aprender junto com vocês!!!

Amanhã se eu tiver pouco serviço coloco as regras...

----------


## antoniocarlosd

> Rapaz, loucura citar isso tudo ae...
> 
> 
> "Seu Link vai a full"
> 
> O seu controle de banda vai a full? Especifique melhor ai!
> 
> Outro detalhe, você usa PPPoE? Caso sim,use o controle de Banda pelo Profile e não pelo queue...
> 
> Post mais informações ai,pois ajudei um colega nosso que estava com o mesmo problema,porem ele fazia o controle de banda pelo queue,trocamos para o profile e resolvido


Olá utilizo o MK e o sistema MK-AUTH do pedro, os clientes são logados por radius com profile hotspot o cache full esta funcionando blz, mas o thunder cache não sai a full quando vi esse seu post achei que resolveria meu problema mas quando coloco suas regras tanto os arquivos .exe quanto os videos do youtube vão a full utilizando todo meu link da internet, agora se eu tentar baixar o mesmo arquivo e o mesmo video pela segunda vez ai ele vem a full usando a rede o link da internet fica zerado.

----------


## BillGates

> Olá utilizo o MK e o sistema MK-AUTH do pedro, os clientes são logados por radius com profile hotspot o cache full esta funcionando blz, mas o thunder cache não sai a full quando vi esse seu post achei que resolveria meu problema mas quando coloco suas regras tanto os arquivos .exe quanto os videos do youtube vão a full utilizando todo meu link da internet, agora se eu tentar baixar o mesmo arquivo e o mesmo video pela segunda vez ai ele vem a full usando a rede o link da internet fica zerado.


Deixa eu ver se ententi...

Antes seu cache full funcionava perfeitamente mas o thundercache não...
Agora que você colocou as regras do tutorial,ele vem a full a primeira vez,mas é usado todo o seu link de internet?

Ja na segunda vez,vem a full usando apenas o link da rede!

No thunder.config, onde esta marcado a velocidade dos downloads que sera feita pelo thunder, em quanto vc setou?

No queue tree, vc notou na segunda vez que vc faz o down do msm arquivo,qual a velocidade que esta baixando?

Desabilite o redirecionamento do thunder e teste baixar um novo arquivo que não esteja cacheado!

Não uso/conheço o sistema do pedro,então caso seja flexivel, tente desabilita-lo e fazer autenticação dos seus clientes pelo próprio MK. O modo testado com exito no tutorial foi por PPPoE,então caso vc possa migrar a forma de autenticação(Somente para teste),faça isso e teste novamente fazer um Down de um arquivo que não esteja cacheado.

Depois poste os resultados se possivel... :Itsme:

----------


## Gustavinho

Billgates vc poderia me tirar uma duvida.

não estou conseguindo entender como vou fazer para marcar o LINK1, sendo que ele é PPPoE, e se caso eu adiciono no IP>ROUTE o GTW 192.168.1.1 ele não navega, pois o IP valido fica abaixo.

exemplo:

MODEM - 192.168.1.1 (este modem tem DHCP ativado, mais não estou usando)
ETH - 192.168.1.2
PPPoE..disca...e pega IP: 200.201.....

veja a img:

----------


## BillGates

:Itsme: 


> Billgates vc poderia me tirar uma duvida.
> 
> não estou conseguindo entender como vou fazer para marcar o LINK1, sendo que ele é PPPoE, e se caso eu adiciono no IP>ROUTE o GTW 192.168.1.1 ele não navega, pois o IP valido fica abaixo.
> 
> exemplo:
> 
> MODEM - 192.168.1.1 (este modem tem DHCP ativado, mais não estou usando)
> ETH - 192.168.1.2
> PPPoE..disca...e pega IP: 200.201.....
> ...


 
Mande um screen de como esta seu ip route, ex:

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/5928/tutorial17.jpg

Atenção para o nome do Routing Mark

Pelo que vi no seu screen você marcou apenas os 2 modens que estão em router,até ai esta correto.

Cuidado! se vc usou ctrl+c,ctrl+v...pode ter problemas na marcação das rotas...

Axo que tem um problema no seu New Packet Mark, da uma conferida ai.

Quantos links vc esta adicinando?

O seu link default sera o modem que esta em bridge,ou seja vc não precisa adicina-lo ao ip route,pois ele sera adicionado dinamicamente após o mk discar o pppoe client.

Resumindo,se for apenas 2 links que vc tem ai para adicionar,então deixe um modem em bridge e crie um pppoe client

e...

e o outro modem deixe em router e adicione ao ip route.

Vc não ira precisar marcar pacotes para o link 1,pois ele recebera automaticamente tudo o que não for marcado para o link2...

Teste ai, e se possivel post os resultados...

----------


## Gustavinho

Então, eu marquei apenas o LINK2 pois é o que estou utilizando agora, não marquei o LINK1 pq como ele é discado não sei como deixa-lo.

Havia copiado e colado suas regras (alterei algumas coisas, pois estou fazendo em um MK de bancada pra teste) ai sim consegui entender a metodologia que o LB usa para cada conexão.

Porem não estou sabendo como colocar o LINK1 em pratica.


Refiz as configs pra vc entender melhor veja só.

vlw pela força billgates.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Quantos links vc esta adicinando?
> 
> O seu link default sera o modem que esta em bridge,ou seja vc não precisa adicina-lo ao ip route,pois ele sera adicionado dinamicamente após o mk discar o pppoe client.
> 
> Resumindo,se for apenas 2 links que vc tem ai para adicionar,então deixe um modem em bridge e crie um pppoe client
> 
> e...
> 
> e o outro modem deixe em router e adicione ao ip route.
> ...


Ahhh entendi...então tudo que não estiver marcado sobre pro LINK1....blzaa...no entanto eu tenho que marcar "Add Default Route" no dial out?

Ahhh sim sim, são 2 links

----------


## BillGates

> Ahhh entendi...então tudo que não estiver marcado sobre pro LINK1....blzaa...no entanto eu tenho que marcar "Add Default Route" no dial out?
> 
> Ahhh sim sim, são 2 links


Exato!!!

No modem em bridge,la onde vc cria seu pppoe client vc ira fazer o básico:
GENERAL(Aba)
Name: Internet (Exemplo)
Interface: Interface em que esta o modem em bridge

Dial Out(Aba)
Use:xxxxxxxxxxx
Password:xxxxxxxxxxx
Profile:default

Dial On Demand - Desmarcado
Add Default Route - Marcado
Use Peer DNS - Marcado

Opções abaixo,marque todas!

Pronto este será seu modem default,ou seja recebera tudo o que vier menos pacotes(portas)marcadas para outro link.

Isso tudo é feito em um MK paralelo,não faça no mesmo MK de controle.

Sugestão!
Ja que são 2 links,marque assim:

No nome das interfaces:
Modem em bridge: Link1
Modem em router:Link2

Adicione apenas o modem em router em ip route, pronto!!!

Agora so marcar as regras de mangle com as portas que sairam para o link2,sugiro marcar portas "limpas" tipow ,21,22,23,25,80,443,1863... os p2p e o resto sairam automaticamente pelo link1.

----------


## Gustavinho

HUmmm entendi, vou fazer o teste aqui

mais que nem, ativar o "Use Peer DNS" fará com que seja usado o DNS do LINK1 certo? no caso aqui registrei um DNS alternativo que funciona com os 2 LINKS. pois do LINK1(speedy) não funciona com o do LINK2.

+ 1 vez vlwwwww, to testando aquii e posto os results.

----------


## Gustavinho

Bill Gates, veja só

Testei aqui colocando o GTW do pppoe e tirei a marcação da porta 80 do LINK2.
Também coloquei o DNS da OpenDNS.
resultado: Não obtive navegação.

Cara só falta fazer o LINK1 funcionar.

Veja como ficou:

----------


## BillGates

> Bill Gates, veja só
> 
> Testei aqui colocando o GTW do pppoe e tirei a marcação da porta 80 do LINK2.
> Também coloquei o DNS da OpenDNS.
> resultado: Não obtive navegação.
> 
> Cara só falta fazer o LINK1 funcionar.
> 
> Veja como ficou:


huahauha,ae vc me quebra as pernas!!! :Stickyman: 

Olha no seu NAT...notou algo errado???

Out interface, é o basicao cara, pppoe-out1(nome da sua conexão pppoe client)

Testa ai !!! :Itsme:

----------


## Gustavinho

NOoooooossaa que brexaaa meu brother!!!!!! ahuhauhauahu tava fuçando em tanta coisa pra ver se pegava que saiu essa mancada...maravilhaaa bill gates...funcionando caraa.......hehehe poww vlww mesmo por toda força...agora só aprimorar o server...

----------


## AndrioPJ

alguem ai poderia fazer um tuto para o fedora
estou a dias tentando instalar ele no fedora, e ate agora nao consegui...  :Bawling: 
ja tentei de tudo, outros tuto... e ate algumas dicas postadas por companheiros, e nada ate agora
segue o link: Instalacao Thunder Cache

----------


## antoniocarlosd

> Deixa eu ver se ententi...
> 
> Antes seu cache full funcionava perfeitamente mas o thundercache não...
> Agora que você colocou as regras do tutorial,ele vem a full a primeira vez,mas é usado todo o seu link de internet?
> 
> Ja na segunda vez,vem a full usando apenas o link da rede!
> 
> No thunder.config, onde esta marcado a velocidade dos downloads que sera feita pelo thunder, em quanto vc setou?
> 
> ...


Meu problema foi resolvido com ajuda do KrysecK


minhas regras do mangle

/ip firewall mangle
Cara muito Obrigado por ter me ajudado é de gente como você que o forum precisa agora esta indo a full tudo que esta no THUNDER CACHE segue minhas regras do mangle conforme dica do nosso amigo KrysecK
mais uma vez muito obrigado.
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp content="THUNDER: THUNDER" \
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=thunder-connection \
passthrough=yes comment="THUNDER CACHE FULL" disabled=no
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp connection-mark=thunder-connection \
action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=thunder-packs passthrough=no comment="" \
disabled=no

Mas ainda estou com um problema os videos do youtube alguns deles são gravados no thunder com tamanho 0 (zero) se alguem já passou por isso o que fazer meu thunder V2.1 desde já obrigado.

----------


## BillGates

Qual sua versão do MK?

Pq para 2.x deve-se marcar por tag, assim como esta na sua regra...

Sobre alguns vídeos cachear com tamanho "0",isso esta acontecendo msm, no forum do thunder,

www.thundercache.org , tem mais colegas com esse problema... mas da pra ir contornando isso,indo ate o proxy e apagando os arquivos menos que 100kytes

Não testei a nova revisão ,pq vi muitos comentarios que tem alguns problemas com ela,então estou esperando a proxima revisão,pq essa que estou usando esta me servindo perfeitamante..

Obs.:

Post sua versão akee se possivel junto com suas regras de mangle para a marcação do cache full,
acredito que sejam 6 regras de mangle,mas ao inves de marcar no ip vc esteja marcando pelo tag mesmo,e como mencionado as versões 2.x use-se o tag THUNDER...

 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

> alguem ai poderia fazer um tuto para o fedora
> estou a dias tentando instalar ele no fedora, e ate agora nao consegui... 
> ja tentei de tudo, outros tuto... e ate algumas dicas postadas por companheiros, e nada ate agora
> segue o link: Instalacao Thunder Cache


Essa eu passo,por 2 motivos:
- Não sei como seria o desempenho no fedora,pois usei somente no ubuntu e debian.
- Estou meio sem tempo...

Mas imagino que vc possa seguir ma mesma linha desse tutorial,alguém fez em distro diferente?poderia comentar?

 :Itsme:

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Essa eu passo,por 2 motivos:
> - Não sei como seria o desempenho no fedora,pois usei somente no ubuntu e debian.
> - Estou meio sem tempo...
> 
> Mas imagino que vc possa seguir ma mesma linha desse tutorial,alguém fez em distro diferente?poderia comentar?


problema resolvido...
vou montar um tuto passo a passo... bem explicadinho...
e postar aqui no forum, para ajudar outros = a min.. uehsues

Instalacao Thunder Cache - Página 4

----------


## BillGates

> problema resolvido...
> vou montar um tuto passo a passo... bem explicadinho...
> e postar aqui no forum, para ajudar outros = a min.. uehsues
> 
> Instalacao Thunder Cache - Página 4


*Parabéns colega,faça mesmo pois todo conteúdo é bem vindo!*
 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

Falando em conteúdo,ta meio corrido akee nesses ultimos dias.
Estou devendo a regra de redirecionamento de downloads,então amanhã vou postar akee...

 :Itsme:

----------


## FernandodeDeus

a unica coisa que muda da versão 3 .XX para a 2.xx é o mangle que temn que ser diferente? Pois tenho o seguinte cenario aqui.....
Tenho um link apenas então a parte do load será para mais pra frente.....to com o thunder rodando na minha rede ja....e gostaria de implantar o cache full pois ainda não coloquei? To sem saber quais regras usar pois estou com medo de colocar as regras do 3.xx e não funcionar.

----------


## BillGates

> Olha só como é a vida...
> 
> Tenho um amigo que usa versão 2.9.51,e esta funcionando perfeitamente com as regras de mangle que postei aqui no topico.
> Porém,ajudei esses dias um colega que usava 2.9.27(cracked) e não obtivemos resultados satisfatorios com as regras do topico.
> 
> Então estive dando uma olhada do forum do thundercache.org e vi um colega que postou uma regra para a versão 2.9.27 que funcionou segundo ele perfeitamente...
> 
> Vou procurar o link e ja ja post aki...


Segue abaixo o topico do forum do thundercache.org
Observe que existem alterações no squid.config , thunder.config e apache...
Porem apenas use as regras de mangle e faça os testes !

-> Forum Proxy Masters &bull; Entrar

 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

> em relação ao load balance, aqui na 2.9.27 funcionou tranquilo as regras.


Opa,que bom saber disso colega...

Só pra galera não ficar na duvida,vamos esclarecer então:

Você usa a versão 2.9.x?
Você fez o load balance(paralelo) seguindo este topico?
Você usou as regras para marcação de pacotes e cache full deste topico?
Voce fez sua configuração de proxy + loadbalance seguindo este topico?

Pois se a resposta for sim para as 4 perguntas,então deduzimos que se mais alguem estiver passando por problemas,sera alguma regra extra que esta dando conflito na implantação do cache full.... 
flw garoto! :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

14º Parte:

Redirecionando Downloads para outro Link.

Primeiramente vamos esclarecer o seguinte!

Como realmente funciona o redirecionamento de downloads do tipo .exe , .rar etc?

Bom,como marcamos pelo Content então tudo o que for relacionado ao nome exe ,rar,iso,etc(desde que seja marcado no firewall) sera redirecionado ao link em que escolhemos.
Então fica facíl perceber que o link para qual estamos redirecionando o "download",ele não sabe que é um download,apenas ele assume a obrigação de enviar os pacotes.

Concluindo,se abrirmos um site com o nome de www.exemplar.com ficou evidente que o nosso link que assumira os "downs",ira assumir também à abertura do site citado no exemplo.

Resumindo,a navagação limpa passara também por ele. (Em raros casos,mas passara)

Bom esse é meu ponto de vista,mas se analisarmos com calma,iremos perceber que são apenas alguns sites que entraram pelo nosso link destinado a "Downloads".

Faz uns 4 dias que estou fazendo testes aqui,e realmente os downs que marquei (.exe , .rar , .zip e .iso) estão sendo todos tranferidos pelo link correto(link usado apenas para os downs),deixando assim o link para a navegação "limpa" e descongestionado,passando apenas os downs que não marquei.Mas também fica difícil querer redirecionar tudo,uma vez que como mencionado em outro post,alguns "downs" do tipo mp3 que se encontram em sites www.4shared.com tem como link o nome totalmente desrelacionado à extensão do arquivo.

Veja o exemplo abaixo de um arquivo em mp3 hospedado em um site:

Link para download do arquivo mp3:
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Bruno e Marrone - NÃ£o Tente me Impedir.mp3

http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/1884/tutorial18.jpg

Então se marcarmos para redirecionar arquivos de mp3,mp4 etc eu não veria necessidade,ja que mp3,mp4 etc são baixados frequentemente por nos mesmos e usuários da rede em programas do tipo P2P.
E os tais p2p ja passam por um link destinado a navegação "suja",caso estejam seguindo nosso loadbalance deste tópico.


Continua...

----------


## BillGates

15º Parte:

Regras para o Redirecionamento de "Downloads"

Para quem seguiu o tópico desde o início,não tera problemas nesta etapa.

Configuração feita no MK Balance:

/ip firewall filter

add action=add-dst-to-address-list address-list=Download address-list-timeout=3d11h chain=forward comment=\
"FASE DE TESTES - REDIRECIONAMENTO DE DOWNLOADS COM EXTENSAO .EXE - LINK3" content=.exe disabled=no
add action=add-dst-to-address-list address-list=Download address-list-timeout=3d11h chain=forward comment=\
"FASE DE TESTES - REDIRECIONAMENTO DE DOWNLOADS COM EXTENSAO .ISO - LINK3" content=.iso disabled=no
add action=add-dst-to-address-list address-list=Download address-list-timeout=3d11h chain=forward comment=\
"FASE DE TESTES - REDIRECIONAMENTO DE DOWNLOADS COM EXTENSAO .RAR - LINK3" content=.rar disabled=no
add action=add-dst-to-address-list address-list=Download address-list-timeout=3d11h chain=forward comment=\
"FASE DE TESTES - REDIRECIONAMENTO DE DOWNLOADS COM EXTENSAO .ZIP - LINK3" content=.zip disabled=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Videos - YouTube" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.208 new-routing-mark=Link-3 \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.209 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.210 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.211 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.212 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.213 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.214 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.215 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.216 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.217 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.218 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.219 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.220 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.221 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.222 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.223 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address=189.73.192.224 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes

/ip firewall nat

add action=src-nat chain=srcnat comment="NAT - Redirecionamento de Downloads com extensoes .exe .rar .iso .zip" connection-mark=Down disabled=no protocol=tcp \
to-addresses=192.168.3.2 to-ports=0-65535


/ip firewall mangle

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="FASE DE TESTES - REDIRECIONAMENTO DE DOWNLOADS COM EXTENSOES .EXE .ISO .RAR .ZIP" connection-state=new \
disabled=no dst-address-list=Download in-interface=Link-Gerenciado new-connection-mark=Down passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Down disabled=no in-interface=Link-Gerenciado new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=no

Obs.:
A regra de NAT devera ficar acima de todas as outras NAT!
 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

16º Parte:

Passo a Passo de como colocar sua Publicidade no MSN e ORKUT!


Em breve...

 :Itsme:

----------


## antonoel

caso um dos links pare, autenticação do adsl (ip fixo speedy), problemas no link, etc, com estas regras como fica a coisa, os serviços daquelas portas jogadas pra ele vão parar também?

----------


## BillGates

> caso um dos links pare, autenticação do adsl (ip fixo speedy), problemas no link, etc, com estas regras como fica a coisa, os serviços daquelas portas jogadas pra ele vão parar também?


Sim!

Não tenho um script por enquanto que possa fazer apenas um link assumir tudo...Na verdade não tenho problemas quanto a quedas de links por akee.
Mas vou dar uma olhada por ae,caso eu encontre postarei...

 :Itsme:

----------


## Neto Mikrotik

Excelente Tutorial..... Saiba que seu trabalho esta sendo muito elogiado por aqui..

----------


## Demo Bill

Billgates e amigos,

só tenho uma dúvida !

eu tenho acesso remoto ao balance funcionando tranqüilamente configurado pelo Enhanced Dynamic DNS Solutions, tenho também acesso da rede interna ao balanceamento.

Eis a dúvida !!!

como terei acesso remoto ao segundo mikrotik?

exemplo:

winbox -> cliente -> MK Controle -> MK Balanceamento = ok 
winbox -> MK Balanceamento -> MK Controle = ok

winbox -> Internet -> MK Balanceamento -> MK Controle = ?


Regras já funcionando:

Servidor Balanceamento

ip do serv balance = 172.16.10.1
ip do serv controle = 172.16.10.2

/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=172.16.10.1 protocol=tcp dst-port=4040 action=dst-nat to-addresses=172.16.10.2 \
to-ports=23 comment="Acesso remoto ao firewall mk" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=172.16.10.1 protocol=udp dst-port=4040 action=dst-nat to-addresses=172.16.10.2 \
to-ports=23 comment="" disabled=no 

Servidor Controle

ip do serv balance rede clientes= 192.168.254.254
ip do serv controle = 172.16.10.1

/ ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.254.254 protocol=tcp dst-port=4040 action=dst-nat to-addresses=172.16.10.1 \
to-ports=23 comment="Acessar remotamento o outro mk" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=192.168.254.254 protocol=udp dst-port=4040 action=dst-nat to-addresses=172.16.10.1 \
to-ports=23 comment="" disabled=no

----------


## Gustavinho

Demo Bill neste caso vc configurou o changeIP no servidor LB?

pois atualmente tenho aqui o changeIP no MK controle, e se eu fosse colocar o LB teria que configurar o change nele certo?

----------


## Deimondark

Estou adorando o forum, me deparei com esta maravilha de tutorial em 
andamento, e fiquei me perguntando: Qual hardware ideal para estes 3
servidores? Sei que depende de quantos clientes, do quanto de banda,
etc, mas postem um patamar digamos, comparatorio, por exemplo:
Servidor para até 250 clientes simultaneos hardware seguinte aguenta.
Servidor controle
...
Servidor lb
...
Servidor proxy
...
Servidor para 500 clientes simultaneos, Hardware seguinte aguenta.

servidor controle
...
servidor lb
...
servidor proxy
...
Esta foi a minha principal dúvida até o momento.
Estão de parabéns pelo ótimo tópico.
Estou acompanhando.
Este tambem é o meu primeiro post no forum, espero não estar pedindo
de mais para uma primeira vez. xD

----------


## fronteirams

Parabens pelo topico...

----------


## BillGates

Opa,estamos novamente na area... 
Essa semana ta meio corrido por akee...

Mas daqui a pouco volto pra dar continuidade ao topico,e revermos alguns problemas que alguns estão encontrando...

Até daqui a pouco pessoal...

 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

> Estou adorando o forum, me deparei com esta maravilha de tutorial em 
> andamento, e fiquei me perguntando: Qual hardware ideal para estes 3
> servidores? Sei que depende de quantos clientes, do quanto de banda,
> etc, mas postem um patamar digamos, comparatorio, por exemplo:
> Servidor para até 250 clientes simultaneos hardware seguinte aguenta.
> Servidor controle
> ...
> Servidor lb
> ...
> ...


Bora la,,,

Bom,quanto ao hardware para:

Servidor LB: Uso aqui um AtlhonXp(462)2000+,512MB
Servidor CT: Uso aqui um AtlhonXp(462)2200+,512MB
Servidor Proxy: Uso aqui um Dual Core 2180(LGA 775)2.0Ghz,4GB

Quanto a config. do Servidor LB esta de bom tamanho ja que ele faz apenas uma função de "Modem" ou seja ele apenas gerencia os links

Quanto a config. do Servidor CT esta de bom tamanho também ,pois o serviço que ele executa e leve,mesmo quando usado pppoe que segundo o pessoal ai do forum,ele usa muito processamento.Uso essa config. acima e esta de bom tamanho(200 Clientes no momento).

Quanto a config. do Proxy,esse quanto mais melhor rsrs,estou terminando de montar uma maquina Quad com 8GB... Mas por hora essa citada acima esta de bom tamanho(80clientes simultaneos).

 :Itsme:

----------


## antonoel

> Opa,estamos novamente na area... 
> Essa semana ta meio corrido por akee...
> 
> Mas daqui a pouco volto pra dar continuidade ao topico,e revermos alguns problemas que alguns estão encontrando...
> 
> Até daqui a pouco pessoal...


bom, baixei a iso debian-501-i386.iso e instalei num server dell de rack que tenho aqui parado, instalação ok como o primeiro video do youtube já no segundo video q tem o script sh da varios erros, por exemplo o debin nao encontra o pacote squid para instalar, ssh ele recomenda o openssh-server ou cliente, lyns, sarg, ftpd, nmap, nada disto pelo apt-get install vai, mesmo com o update e upgrade antes, ai como ele nao esta reconhecendo os pacotes e nao esta instalando o restante das conf é só erro, alguem pode me ajudar, estou logando como root para rodar o sh

----------


## BillGates

> bom, baixei a iso debian-501-i386.iso e instalei num server dell de rack que tenho aqui parado, instalação ok como o primeiro video do youtube já no segundo video q tem o script sh da varios erros, por exemplo o debin nao encontra o pacote squid para instalar, ssh ele recomenda o openssh-server ou cliente, lyns, sarg, ftpd, nmap, nada disto pelo apt-get install vai, mesmo com o update e upgrade antes, ai como ele nao esta reconhecendo os pacotes e nao esta instalando o restante das conf é só erro, alguem pode me ajudar, estou logando como root para rodar o sh


Olha,usei ontem a tarde o script do luciano, instalou sem problemas,depois disso no começo da noite um colega tbm rodou ele sem problemas...
Seria o espelho do repositorio???

Escolha brasil e depois unesp...algo assim... sempre fiz por esse espelho ai e nao tive problemas

...


Um detalhe que estou reparando e mais alguns contatos do msn estão se deparando tbm... o youtube não esta mais cacheando(VIDEOS DO YOUTUBE, O RESTANTE ESTA 100%) após rodar o script do luciano... foram feitos varios testes e coisa que antes funcionava de primeira,ja nao esta mais dando certo...

Alguem ai teve estes problemas tbm???

Caso sim,por favor reporte akii...

Creio que configuração não seja,pois fiz mais de 30 testes em bancada sempre reinstalando debian e rodando o script e sempre funcionaram...

Espero a opinião de vocês e até msm do nosso colega Luciano se ver o post...

Achei que fosse uma possivel mudança no youtube,mas tem colegas que rodaram o script ja à algum tempo atras e estao cacheando vídeos sem problemas

Segue...
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/4588/tutorial20.jpg
 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

> Bill Gates, estou testando essas regras na 2.9.27 e até então nao tive sucesso.....
> 
> pra ter certeza que não estava errando os comandos copie suas regras e colei alterando os valores conforme minha rede aqui..
> 
> Resultado: Os downloads ainda saem pelo link principal e nao pelo o qual marquei.
> 
> será algo da 2.9 ??


Seguinte, o protocolo de DNS(PORTA 53) deve ficar no link default msm, nao faça marcação desse serviço.

Fiz um teste akee e realmente apos marca-lo para um link ele parou de redirecionar o download,porem pode ser que a porta de DNS possa ser redirecionada para o msm link que esteja redirecionando os downs...
Ex:

Downs marcados para o link3,entao a porta DNS deve ser marcada para o link 3 tbm,mas nao tenho certeza dessa marcação DNS+Downloads, então para nao ter surpresas deixe o DNS sem marcar rota...

 :Itsme:

----------


## Deimondark

> Bora la,,,
> 
> Bom,quanto ao hardware para:
> 
> Servidor LB: Uso aqui um AtlhonXp(462)2000+,512MB
> Servidor CT: Uso aqui um AtlhonXp(462)2200+,512MB
> Servidor Proxy: Uso aqui um Dual Core 2180(LGA 775)2.0Ghz,4GB
> 
> Quanto a config. do Servidor LB esta de bom tamanho ja que ele faz apenas uma função de "Modem" ou seja ele apenas gerencia os links
> ...


OK, mas e quanto ao hd do servidor Proxy?
O que você recomenda?
Scsi pouca capacidade ou SATAII 500GB ou 1 TB?

E estive vendo no ML 1 servidor Hp dl360 G1 - Dual 1.2ghz

*Configuração*
2x Processador Intel III 1.26-GHz
2x HD SCSI 18GB Hot Swap
1GB de Memória
Até 3 saidas de Rede

Serve para ser o CT e outro para LB?
No caso teria 2 para estas funcões (mais simples) e outro mais parudo para ser o Proxy.
Eis a minha dúvida...

----------


## BillGates

> OK, mas e quanto ao hd do servidor Proxy?
> O que você recomenda?
> Scsi pouca capacidade ou SATAII 500GB ou 1 TB?
> 
> E estive vendo no ML 1 servidor Hp dl360 G1 - Dual 1.2ghz
> 
> *Configuração*
> 2x Processador Intel III 1.26-GHz
> 2x HD SCSI 18GB Hot Swap
> ...


Noss,ta tanta correria akee que nem percebi que faltou o tamanho do HD!!!

Seguinte para usar proxy + thunder,se vc for cachear vídeos então soca HD ai.
Seria Legal 2 Hds de 500GB SataII, e a maquina tem q ser no minimo um Pentium D 3.00Ghz com uns 4GB de Ram 800Mhz... isso minimo,rodaria uma rede de 250 clientes(total,não simultâneos)imagino eu!
Pois akee estou na facha de 200 clientes... simultaneos na casa de uns 80 ... com planos de 200k - 400k - 600k
 :Itsme:

----------


## Gustavinho

> Seguinte, o protocolo de DNS(PORTA 53) deve ficar no link default msm, nao faça marcação desse serviço.
> 
> Fiz um teste akee e realmente apos marca-lo para um link ele parou de redirecionar o download,porem pode ser que a porta de DNS possa ser redirecionada para o msm link que esteja redirecionando os downs...
> Ex:
> 
> Downs marcados para o link3,entao a porta DNS deve ser marcada para o link 3 tbm,mas nao tenho certeza dessa marcação DNS+Downloads, então para nao ter surpresas deixe o DNS sem marcar rota...


 
Então o que fiz aqui foi simplesmente marcar os contents de down.....e nem cheguei a marcar a porta (53) DNS....ou seja então ela ficou automaticamente o link default...pois não houve marcação....mais mesmo assim não fez download pelo link2 no caso.

Vou fazer o teste marcando ela pro link2 pra ver o que da.

vlw

----------


## antonoel

> Olha,usei ontem a tarde o script do luciano, instalou sem problemas,depois disso no começo da noite um colega tbm rodou ele sem problemas...
> Seria o espelho do repositorio???
> 
> Escolha brasil e depois unesp...algo assim... sempre fiz por esse espelho ai e nao tive problemas
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Um detalhe que estou reparando e mais alguns contatos do msn estão se deparando tbm... o youtube não esta mais cacheando(VIDEOS DO YOUTUBE, O RESTANTE ESTA 100%) após rodar o script do luciano... foram feitos varios testes e coisa que antes funcionava de primeira,ja nao esta mais dando certo...
> ...


estou baixando esta iso http://debian.las.ic.unicamp.br/debi...t/i386/iso-cd/ vou instalar e ver se com ela da tudo ok, o arquivo dela é versao 5.0.0 debian-500-i386-CD-1.iso  :Party:

----------


## Arlin

Bom aproveitando pra agradecer a iniciativa deste otimo tutorial a minha contribuição é uma video aula sobre as regras do squid com duração de 53 min dividido em 3 video aulas ela aborda principalmente regras do squid ok serve pra implementar alguma regra nova que o usuario queira bloquear ou permitir no squid.

----------


## BillGates

> Bom aproveitando pra agradecer a iniciativa deste otimo tutorial a minha contribuição é uma video aula sobre as regras do squid com duração de 53 min dividido em 3 video aulas ela aborda principalmente regras do squid ok serve pra implementar alguma regra nova que o usuario queira bloquear ou permitir no squid.


opa,vlw colega..esse material vai contribuir muito com o topico...

Obs.:
Da uma checada nos links 2 e 3! Eles baixam,porem estão corrompidos...
....

Sobre o redirecionamento dos downs... irei dar uma olhada akee,fazer mais alguns testes e postar a solução!

 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

> estou baixando esta iso Index of /debian-cd/current/i386/iso-cd vou instalar e ver se com ela da tudo ok, o arquivo dela é versao 5.0.0 debian-500-i386-CD-1.iso


SISTEMA DEBIAN 32Bits:

http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/...86-netinst.iso



SISTEMA DEBIAN 64Bits:

http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/...sinesscard.iso

Uso estas ai, ja fiz mais de 50 instalações com sucesso....

----------


## gulinhaster

> Olha,usei ontem a tarde o script do luciano, instalou sem problemas,depois disso no começo da noite um colega tbm rodou ele sem problemas...
> Seria o espelho do repositorio???
> 
> Escolha brasil e depois unesp...algo assim... sempre fiz por esse espelho ai e nao tive problemas
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Um detalhe que estou reparando e mais alguns contatos do msn estão se deparando tbm... o youtube não esta mais cacheando(VIDEOS DO YOUTUBE, O RESTANTE ESTA 100%) após rodar o script do luciano... foram feitos varios testes e coisa que antes funcionava de primeira,ja nao esta mais dando certo...
> ...


O que fiz aqui aconteceu a msm coisa.

----------


## Arlin

> SISTEMA DEBIAN 32Bits:
> 
> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/...86-netinst.iso
> 
> 
> 
> SISTEMA DEBIAN 64Bits:
> 
> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/...sinesscard.iso
> ...


eu baixei essa iso denominada netinst do sistema i386 e não tive problemas baixou instalou os pacotes do sistema basico certinho sem nem um erro Só lembrando que é obrigatorio ter internet pra instalar o debian pois senão fica dando erros mesmo  :Embarassed: 


Aproveitando vo perguntar se tem algum problema em eu fazer a rede seguindo as regras do tutorial aki posto mais conforme a topologia da rede na foto em anexo ?  :Joyman:

----------


## rps67

Arlin,
Os arquivos de videos parte 2 e 3 estão com problemas.
Confere ae.

----------


## BillGates

> eu baixei essa iso denominada netinst do sistema i386 e não tive problemas baixou instalou os pacotes do sistema basico certinho sem nem um erro Só lembrando que é obrigatorio ter internet pra instalar o debian pois senão fica dando erros mesmo 
> 
> 
> Aproveitando vo perguntar se tem algum problema em eu fazer a rede seguindo as regras do tutorial aki posto mais conforme a topologia da rede na foto em anexo ?


 Bom,numca fiz usando o sinal de internet vindo por ptp,mas teoricamente não haveria nenhum problema...

Sobre durante a instalação do debian,não comentei sobre estar conectado à internet por dhcp,pois creio que ele não pode ter feito uma Khda dessas rsrs :Toilet: ,tendo em vista que a imagem tem apenas o basicão,por isso o tamanho tão pequeno da mesma...

 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

Houve uma modificação no youtube, e ele não esta cacheando mais os vídeos, segue abaixo o link com a solução do problema:

"Créditos osmano807"

Thunder cache não está fazendo cache dos vídeos do youtube

ou...

No youtube.com.php está assim:


if ((preg_match("/\.googlevideo\.com/", $url,$result)) or (preg_match("/\.youtube\.com/", $url,$result))){ // get videoid $videoid = get_videoid($url);


Subistitua por isto:


if ((preg_match("/\.googlevideo\.com/", $url,$result)) or (preg_match("/\.youtube\.com/", $url,$result))){ // removendo noflv $pattern = '/(&)?noflv=[0-9]{1,}/i'; $url = preg_replace($pattern, "", $url); // get videoid $videoid = get_videoid($url);


Maiores detalhes:

http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=468
 :Itsme:

----------


## Arlin

> Arlin,
> Os arquivos de videos parte 2 e 3 estão com problemas.
> Confere ae.


Opa verdade os arquivos 2 e 3 estavam com problemas mais tão ai ok blz :Embarassed: 

A sim se alquem precisar tenho a apostila do curço mikrotik brasil 2007 não anexei pois tem 45 mb e não pode por link aki né mais se alquem quiser é so pedir que mando o link por e-mail pra baixar ok

----------


## BillGates

> Opa verdade os arquivos 2 e 3 estavam com problemas mais tão ai ok blz
> 
> A sim se alquem precisar tenho a apostila do curço mikrotik brasil 2007 não anexei pois tem 45 mb e não pode por link aki né mais se alquem quiser é so pedir que mando o link por e-mail pra baixar ok


Obrigado!
 :Itsme:

----------


## antonoel

> Obrigado!


consegui instalar o debian e rodou o script blz, em testes que estou fazendo aqui o cache do squid ta ok, testei uns downloads de 20mb deu certo, só que percebi que a pasta thunder e o arquivo de relatorio o thunder.php nao marca nada a pasta fica vazia, o que sera que pode ser? outra duvida, vi que no arquivo conlinuxZ4.sh tem 2 links pra baixar ele 

conlinux_tsrc="http://ecache.svn.sourceforge.net/vi...ar.gz?view=tar"
#conlinux_tsrc="http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/Z4v2.1.tar.gz" #caso o link acima deixe de responder utilize este espelho

aqui no meu pc eu baixei os 2 e percebi que apezar de ser a mesma versao um tem arquivos diferentes do outro, functions.php do Z4 eh diferente, downloader.php, entre outros,

----------


## BillGates

> consegui instalar o debian e rodou o script blz, em testes que estou fazendo aqui o cache do squid ta ok, testei uns downloads de 20mb deu certo, só que percebi que a pasta thunder e o arquivo de relatorio o thunder.php nao marca nada a pasta fica vazia, o que sera que pode ser? outra duvida, vi que no arquivo conlinuxZ4.sh tem 2 links pra baixar ele 
> 
> conlinux_tsrc="http://ecache.svn.sourceforge.net/vi...ar.gz?view=tar"
> #conlinux_tsrc="http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/Z4v2.1.tar.gz" #caso o link acima deixe de responder utilize este espelho
> 
> aqui no meu pc eu baixei os 2 e percebi que apezar de ser a mesma versao um tem arquivos diferentes do outro, functions.php do Z4 eh diferente, downloader.php, entre outros,


Seguinte,você instala o debian,após isso você pode optar por rodar o sript do Luciano ou fazer tudo na unha.

Se vc rodou o script,então não precisara colocar os arquivos que estão nos links acima(a menos que seja alguma atualização)...


- Rodando o script do Luciano,ele ira instalar o squid,thundercache,apache entre outros tudo automatico,bastando vc apenas fazer suas configurações pessoais e ele ja estar pronto para uso.

- Instalando na unha,vc instala o debian,após isso instala o squid,o apache e o plugin para o apache trabalhar com php,dar algumas permissões,criar alguns links etc.Depois ira instalar "descompactar" o thunder cache dentro da pasta do squid.Você devera ter um conhecimento básico no linux, pois sera mais facil fazer isso tudo usando um programa de ssh,que tbm devera ser instalado no debian (Tudo isso com link de internet no debian),vc tbm tera que configurar a rede no debian... Então fica muito mais facil,viavel e rapido fazer pelo script do Luciano.Pessoalmente sempre usei o script dele e numca tive problemas,mas como receita pronta deixa a gente meio acomodado então procurei aprender a fazer na unha,e não é dificil não,tem muita coisa pra fazer sim, pois o script dele faz vc economizar todo um baita tempo.Resumindo assim que vc poder ,tire um tempo para fazer vc mesmo a instalação desde o inicio,e depois que fazer a primeira vc pega o embalo e vera que é mais facil que instalar o Ruindows rsrs...

Sobre não estar marcando nada no thunder.php ,posso adiantar a você que é alguma configuração errada...

É como se fosse uma regrinha de três...

- Instala o debian
- Roda o script (ou instala manualmente)
- Altera as configurações básicas(squid.conf , thunder.conf , resolv.conf)
- Altera a faixa de rede (caso precisar)
- Coloca as regras no mk
- Pronto para uso

Detalhe,sempre esteja acompanhando o forum do under e thundercache,pois vc devera fazer umas alterações no plugin do youtube pra ele funcionar corretamente...

 :Itsme:

----------


## mktguaruja

Bom noite conversei com o emerson, e estava estudando sobre Qos achei uns exemplos aqui no forum e tentei adaptado para min se alguem quiser da alguma sugestão ficaremos gratos.

Creditos: " renangomes "

Priorização de trafego e Qos segue as regras abaixo:


/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=QoS disabled=no new-connection-mark=servicosdarede-conn passthrough=yes protocol=icmp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=servicosdarede-conn disabled=no new-packet-mark=servicosdarede passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Navegacao em sites https-encriptados" disabled=no dst-port=443 new-packet-mark=ssl passthrough=no protocol=\
tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment=P2P disabled=no new-packet-mark=p2p p2p=all-p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Acesso Remoto" disabled=no dst-port=8291 new-packet-mark=acessoremoto passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Windows Live Messenger " disabled=no dst-port=1863 new-packet-mark=batepapo passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment=POP3 disabled=no dst-port=110 new-packet-mark=pop3 passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment=Smtp disabled=no dst-port=25 new-packet-mark=smtp passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment=Imap disabled=no dst-port=143 new-packet-mark=imap passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment=Youtube disabled=no new-packet-mark=Youtube passthrough=no protocol=tcp src-address-list=Youtube
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Http Navega\E7\E3o" connection-bytes=1-512000 disabled=no dst-port=80 new-connection-mark=\
http-navegacao-conn passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=http-navegacao-conn disabled=no new-packet-mark=http-navegacao passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Http de 0 a 1M" connection-bytes=512000-1000000 disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-1Mbyte \
passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Http de 1 a 3M" connection-bytes=1000000-3000000 disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-3Mbyte \
passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Http de 3 a 6M" connection-bytes=3000000-6000000 disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-6Mbyte \
passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Http de 6M a 30M" connection-bytes=6000000-30000000 disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-30Mbyte \
passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Http de 30M a 60M" connection-bytes=30000000-60000000 disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-60Mbytes \
passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Http acima de 60M" connection-bytes=60000000-0 disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-Infinite \
passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Udp 100" disabled=no new-packet-mark=udp-100 packet-size=0-100 passthrough=no protocol=udp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Udp 500" disabled=no new-packet-mark=upd-500 packet-size=100-500 passthrough=no protocol=udp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Udp outros" disabled=no new-packet-mark=upd-other passthrough=no protocol=udp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=1-512000 disabled=no new-packet-mark=0bytes passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=512000-1000000 disabled=no new-packet-mark=1Mbyte passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=1000000-3000000 disabled=no new-packet-mark=3Mbyte passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=3000000-6000000 disabled=no new-packet-mark=6Mbyte passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=6000000-30000000 disabled=no new-packet-mark=30Mbyte passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Download entre 30M e 60M" connection-bytes=30000000-60000000 disabled=no new-packet-mark=60Mbytes \
passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="Download acima de 60M" connection-bytes=60000000-0 disabled=no new-packet-mark=Infinite passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no new-packet-mark=Outros passthrough=no

----------


## mktguaruja

/queue tree
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2M max-limit=3M name=Cache-Hits packet-mark=proxy-squid parent=global-out priority=8 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2M max-limit=3M name=Cache-Old packet-mark=cache-hits parent=global-out priority=8 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2M max-limit=3M name=ThunderCache packet-mark=thunder-packs parent=global-out \
priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=1M name=ServicosDaRede packet-mark=servicosdarede parent=global-total \
priority=1 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Ssl packet-mark=ssl parent=global-total priority=2 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=200k name=P2P packet-mark=p2p parent=global-total priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=1M name=BatePapo packet-mark=batepapo parent=global-total priority=2 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Udp packet-mark="" parent=global-total priority=3 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Udp-100 packet-mark=udp-100 parent=Udp priority=1 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Udp-500 packet-mark=upd-500 parent=Udp priority=2 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Udp-Other packet-mark=upd-other parent=Udp priority=3 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Email packet-mark="" parent=global-total priority=4 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Pop3 packet-mark=pop3 parent=Email priority=1 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Imap packet-mark=imap parent=Email priority=3 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Http packet-mark="" parent=global-total priority=2 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=6M name=Http-Navegacao packet-mark=http-navegacao parent=global-total \
priority=1 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Http-1Mbyte packet-mark=http-1Mbyte parent=Http priority=2 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Http-3Mbyte packet-mark=http-3Mbyte parent=Http priority=3 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Http-6Mbyte packet-mark=http-6Mbyte parent=Http priority=4 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Http-30Mbyte packet-mark=http-30Mbyte parent=Http priority=5 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Http-60Mbytes packet-mark=http-60Mbytes parent=Http priority=6 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=600k name=Http-Infinite packet-mark=http-Infinite parent=Http priority=7 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Youtube packet-mark=Youtube parent=Http priority=4 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Outros packet-mark="" parent=global-total priority=7 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Outros-0bytes packet-mark=0bytes parent=Outros priority=1 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Outros-1Mbyte packet-mark=1Mbyte parent=Outros priority=2 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Outros-3Mbyte packet-mark=3Mbyte parent=Outros priority=3 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Outros-6Mbyte packet-mark=6Mbyte parent=Outros priority=4 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Outros-30Mbyte packet-mark=30Mbyte parent=Outros priority=5 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Outros-60Mbytes packet-mark=60Mbytes parent=Outros priority=6 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Outros-Infinite packet-mark=Infinite parent=Outros priority=7 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Outros-Desconhecidos packet-mark=Outros parent=Outros priority=8 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=AcessoRemoto packet-mark=acessoremoto parent=global-total priority=\
3 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Voip packet-mark=voip parent=global-total priority=6 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 max-limit=0 name=Smtp packet-mark=smtp parent=Email priority=2 queue=default

/ip firewall address-list
add address=208.117.224.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.225.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.228.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.229.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.232.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.233.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.234.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.238.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.65.152.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.65.153.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.65.154.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=64.15.112.0/20 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.236.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=74.125.96.0/19 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=72.14.221.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=84.53.128.0/18 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=87.248.192.0/19 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=216.155.128.0/19 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.73.208.0/21 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=66.55.140.0/23 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=74.125.208.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.236.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=75.125.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=74.125.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube

 :Party: 

Obrigado a todos

----------


## rps67

Muito bom ............

Agora cabe aos interessados estudar e adaptar as regras à sua realidade e não usar
*ctrl + c e ctrl + v*

Mais uma grande contribuição ....... 

Salve ....

----------


## BillGates

mktguaruja, só um detalhe cara, vc exportou todo seu firewall???

Pq alem das regras para qos ,tem regras de marcação de cache dentre outras!!!

Da uma editada nisso aii Deixando apenas o QoS pra galera poder visualizar legal...

Vlws brother pelo material...

 :Itsme:

----------


## sergio

Senhores, muito bom o tópico, mas por favor, lembrem-se dos *Termos de Uso* do portal: todo e qualquer post (mensagem) que tratar versões pirata (cracked) serão apagados sem prévio aviso. 

Tópicos que também não contribuem em nada com termos do tipo "acompanhando" serão apagados. Se quer apenas acompanhar use a opção Ferramentas do Tópico e se inscreva no mesmo. Se quer agradecer, use o botão agradecer.

Grato pela colaboração.

----------


## antonoel

> mktguaruja, só um detalhe cara, vc exportou todo seu firewall???
> 
> Pq alem das regras para qos ,tem regras de marcação de cache dentre outras!!!
> 
> Da uma editada nisso aii Deixando apenas o QoS pra galera poder visualizar legal...
> 
> Vlws brother pelo material...


 cara da uma luz, fiz a regra do balanceamento numa rb450 q tinha parada aqui, até ae tudo blz, balanceamento ok nos 3 links, problema eh o seguinte, antes com 1 link só speedy ip fixo, modem modo router com ip valido no mkPC, tinha uma regra no nat para jogar porta 80 e 53 entrada pro servidor linux que tenho alguns sites hospedados, neste mkPC que gerencia o provedor tem 3 placas 1 entrada link, outra saida link clientes e a terceira comunicaçao com o linux agora nao to conseguindo faze joga o ip valido da rb450 pro mkPC e dai pro linux, outra duvida diferente do assunto é os dns, no caso agora com o balance ta com 2 speedys ip fixo e um cable virtua, dns diferentes, por enquanto nao tive problemas em teste ta tudo ok + tem como configurar os dns dos 2 ou vou ter q por no mk tipo opendns?

----------


## Gustavinho

Em relação a sua 2° duvida tem que colocar um DNS publico sim, pois as operadoras trabalham com dns diferentes, então voce teria que colocar um que funcione com as duas.

----------


## BillGates

Opa,demorou mas ta ai...

Tinha um pequeno erro nas regras do redirecionamento dos "downs",no exemplo da página 11,estão sendo redirecionados downloads com extensões .exe , .rar , .iso , .zip . google.com(vídeos do youtube)


Tutorial load balance (paralelo) + Debian + ThunderCache + servidor MK 3.13~3.22 - Página 11

t+
 :Itsme:

----------


## Gustavinho

> Opa,demorou mas ta ai...
> 
> Tinha um pequeno erro nas regras do redirecionamento dos "downs",no exemplo da página 11,estão sendo redirecionados downloads com extensões .exe , .rar , .iso , .zip . google.com(vídeos do youtube)
> 
> 
> Tutorial load balance (paralelo) + Debian + ThunderCache + servidor MK 3.13~3.22 - Página 11
> 
> t+


Vou testar e reporto....vlw

----------


## froyer

Qual a configuração recomendada da maquina necessaria para atuar como servidor cache?
Abraços

----------


## mktguaruja

*Mikrotik - PCQ*

Creditos "" Magal "" 

Mikrotik - PCQ

PCQ (Per Connection Queue) é uma fila que pode ser usada para uniformizar dinamicamente ou moldar o tráfego para vários usuários, usando pouca administração. É possível dividir os cenários PCQ em três grandes grupos: Igualdade de largura de banda para um determinado número de usuários; Alguma largura de banda distribuída com igualdade entre os usuários; Largura de banda desconhecida distribuída com igualdade entre os usuários.

Bom o que eu entedi, aqui na nossa situação do post. um exemplo:

Regras de cachefull indo a 3megas. Se um cliente pegar primeiro vai ao toda a banda disponibilizada no cache full. 

Com o PCQ ativado vai dividir o trafego uniformicamente entre os usuarios. 
Uma pequena adaptação nas regras ( a regras ainda esta em testes ! )

Continua o jeito que esta.
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Cache Full" content="X-Cache: HIT" disabled=no new-connection-mark=forward-hits \
passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=forward-hits disabled=no new-packet-mark=cache-hits passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="" disabled=no dscp=12 new-connection-mark=proxy-hits passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=postrouting comment="" connection-mark=proxy-hits disabled=no new-packet-mark=proxy-squid passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Thunder - Cache Full" disabled=no dst-address=192.168.10.250 dst-port=80 \
new-connection-mark=thunder-connection passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=thunder-connection disabled=no new-packet-mark=thunder-packs \
passthrough=yes protocol=tcp

... Mudanças feita no queue=cache
/queue tree
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=Cache-Hits packet-mark=\
proxy-squid parent=global-out priority=8 _queue=cache
_add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=Cache-Old packet-mark=cache-hits \
parent=global-out priority=8 _queue=cache_
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=ThunderCache packet-mark=\
thunder-packs parent=global-out priority=8 _queue=cache
_ 
nova regra.
/queue type
add name="cache" kind=pcq pcq-rate=4800000 pcq-limit=50 pcq-classifier=dst-address pcq-total-limit=2000

Bom galera é isso ai....

To testando aki ate o momento esta ok.
T +

----------


## BillGates

Ao inves de marcar o youtube no content,foi marcado os ip's no mangle!

https://under-linux.org/f128818-tuto...3-13-3-22-a-11 

Página 11

 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

Seguinte pessoal,em testes de bancada ontem,notei que ouve algumas modificações no script do luciano.

O que modificou?

O thunder.lst.php
O youtube.com.php
entre outros...

Então quem esta fazendo a instalação pelo script do luciano,automaticamente tera os problemas relacionados ao youtube resolvidos por hora...

 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

Devido à alguns problemas de downs em ftp,sugiro deixar o redirecionamento da porta 21 desativado,deixe saindo pelo link default msm!

----------


## Gustavinho

Bill aqui não consegui fazer funfar o redirecionamento de downloads...ele ainda sai pelo link 1

----------


## JeffersonParre

boa tarde a todos,

estou com um certo problema no meu proxy paralelo, fiz tudo certinho como no tutorial, mas nao abre paginas, funciona tudo, msn, p2p enfim, tudo, só NAO abre as paginas...alguem pode me ajudar com esse problema?

desde ja agradeco a todos

----------


## BillGates

Pessoal,este cenário descrito no tuto funciona perfeitamente,MAS neste cenário...

Em modo Hotspot ou Balance usando apenas um MK,isso ja não posso garantir que rode perfeitamente ,pois não tive exito em tentar balance em apenas um MK.Ja o hotspot numca usei o mesmo,então não posso fornecer nenhuma dica sobre ele!

Então duvidas relacionadas a usar o balance no msm mk ou até msm o uso de hotspot,vai ficar para os colegas ai responderem...

Fora isso,estamos aii!!

flws...

----------


## JeffersonParre

bom dia Amigos,

preciso por esse servidor pra funcionar urgente, ficou show de bola, o unico problema é na navegacao, demora muito pra abrir as paginas as vezes nem abre. do resto ta funfando blzinha.

por favor amigos, me ajudem por favor........

----------


## Gustavinho

A parte de load balance to seguindo aqui fazendo em uma maquina só de Balance.

----------


## JeffersonParre

alguem ja teve esse tipo de problema?

----------


## JeffersonParre

bill, por favor, da uma mao pra mim aki, ja to ficando de cabelo branco....

----------


## jhonnyp

nao entendi, qual a diferença de fazer o balanceamento em um mikrotik, e depois repassar para outro?

tipo cenario

5 modens roteados, ---------servidor balanceando-------servidor controle-- clientes


o servidor de controle precisaria ter 5 rotas tbem para o servidor do balanceamento, entao nao mudaria nada a historia.

a nao ser que isso que voces estao falando só sirva para balanceamentos dinamicos, tipo o mostrado, p2p por um lado, msn por outro lado, http por outro, coisas assim...


por que pra quem usa balanceamento por nth baseado em adress list, nao tem diferença isso, estou certo??

----------


## Reginaldofabiane

Errado amigo, em testes de bancada so conseguimos fazer o balance funcionar quando separamos eli do mk ki fazia controle de clientes...E testamos os dois tipos de balance por portas e por nth

----------


## jhonnyp

ok. o que nao to entendo no caso do nth é, qual seria a diferença o mk estar fazendo o balance no primeiro. como seria o segundo mk então? 
quem seria o gateway dos clientes, o mk do balance ou o que tiver fazendo o controle.

----------


## Gustavinho

Seu MK Balance não vai precisar ter 5 eths para se comunicar com seu mk controle.....apenas recebera 5 links e 1 eth interligando no mk controle.

Assim todos sairam por esta eth para os outros links.

----------


## Gustavinho

> 11º Parte:
> 
> Regras para o LoadBalance:
> 
> É isso ai pessoal,tamuh ae em pé acordado e deitado sem dormir!!!
> 
> Vamos continuar com o tuto...
> 
> Bom,nesse momento ja temos nosso servidor MK LB ou BL como preferir,então vamos às regras:
> ...


Aqui ta assim:

Modem Bridge atribuindo por DHCP o IP válido.
IP do Modem: 10.10.10.1

Regras testadas para bloquear:

1) chain=forward src-address=10.10.1.0/28 dst-address=10.10.10.1 protocol=tcp 
action=drop - Continua acessando o MODEM

2) chain=forward src-address=10.10.10.1 action=drop - Continua acessando o MODEM

*Sugestão do que poderia ser?

----------


## BillGates

> bom dia Amigos,
> 
> preciso por esse servidor pra funcionar urgente, ficou show de bola, o unico problema é na navegacao, demora muito pra abrir as paginas as vezes nem abre. do resto ta funfando blzinha.
> 
> por favor amigos, me ajudem por favor........




Fez o esquema do nslookup?

----------


## BillGates

> Aqui ta assim:
> 
> Modem Bridge atribuindo por DHCP o IP válido.
> IP do Modem: 10.10.10.1
> 
> Regras testadas para bloquear:
> 
> 1) chain=forward src-address=10.10.1.0/28 dst-address=10.10.10.1 protocol=tcp 
> action=drop - Continua acessando o MODEM
> ...


o Demo Bill postou umas regras para bloquear o acesso,porem nao testei elas...

As que vc citou ai estão bloqueando 100% o acesso aos meus modens,nem pinga-los é possivel...

Cuidado com o fator DHCP,talves isso possa estar contribuindo...

----------


## JeffersonParre

Bill, é o seguinte, fiz varios testes aki no meu server mk, eu tenho a seguinte situaçao, eu tenho um link full de 2mb e 2 link adsl de 8mb fazendo loadbalance, eu desativei o loadbalance das duas adsl, deixei apenas o link full, e, adivinha o q aconteceu?! funcionou perfeitamente.... vc saberia qual regra devo usar pra fazer o cache-full funcionar com loadbalance? nao posso colocar em um servidor separado pelo motivo de repasse de ip´s validos para alguns clientes meu....fico no aguardo,
AH! PARABENS pelo tuto tá? funciona perfeitamente mesmo, só nao funcionou comigo por eu fazer o loadbalance e controles no mesmo server....

----------


## angelino

Caro Bill Gates somente uma pergunta:
Seria possivel com esse tutorial fazer dessa forma

1 - link 8 mega navegação e download porta 80
2 - link 4 mega download exe. iso etc...
3 - link 4 mega somente para jogos exe... CS, warcraft etc...
4 - link 1 mega MSN e orkut


Sei que 03 opçoes esta escrita no seu tutorial mas gostaria se saber se poderia ser colocado mais
uma porta para jogos.

Meus parabens pelo tutorial continue assim...

----------


## Gustavinho

> o Demo Bill postou umas regras para bloquear o acesso,porem nao testei elas...
> 
> As que vc citou ai estão bloqueando 100% o acesso aos meus modens,nem pinga-los é possivel...
> 
> Cuidado com o fator DHCP,talves isso possa estar contribuindo...


 
Então testei com as regras dele tmbm.....mais nada de funfa...no caso eu testei com o modem do virtua.

Estranho que de qualquer forma era pra bloquear pois esta dando um Drop para o que for pra esse IP, e mesmo assim acessa.

vo continuar testando.

----------


## Não Registrado

> o Demo Bill postou umas regras para bloquear o acesso,porem nao testei elas...
> 
> As que vc citou ai estão bloqueando 100% o acesso aos meus modens,nem pinga-los é possivel...
> 
> Cuidado com o fator DHCP,talves isso possa estar contribuindo...


Amigo quero lhe agradecer em primeiro lugar pelo empenho na ajuda da comunidade, sua atitude com certeza pode ser elevada as mais nobres ja presenciadas aqui no site, ainda não fiz a adequação total do projeto em um primeiro momento fiz a opção de balanceamento com a versão 3.23 funcionou muito bem apenas reparei que em algumas maquinas da minha rede interna o msn parou de funcionar aparecendo o erro 80080005 dei uma procurada na internet não me pareceu nenhuma informação detalhada sobre o mesmo levando ao msn, gostaria de saber do nobre colega se voce tem uma luz sobre esse erro de msn.

tentei mudar a regra para outro link na saida do msn mas deu o mesmo resultado, hoje tenho os seguintes links

1 link 4 mega bridge pppoe ip fixo
2 link 4 mega roteado com dhcp desativado
3 link 512 kb ip fixo

Agradeço se houver alguma respósta a esse problema

Grato

Geba3uer

----------


## BillGates

> Amigo quero lhe agradecer em primeiro lugar pelo empenho na ajuda da comunidade, sua atitude com certeza pode ser elevada as mais nobres ja presenciadas aqui no site, ainda não fiz a adequação total do projeto em um primeiro momento fiz a opção de balanceamento com a versão 3.23 funcionou muito bem apenas reparei que em algumas maquinas da minha rede interna o msn parou de funcionar aparecendo o erro 80080005 dei uma procurada na internet não me pareceu nenhuma informação detalhada sobre o mesmo levando ao msn, gostaria de saber do nobre colega se voce tem uma luz sobre esse erro de msn.
> 
> tentei mudar a regra para outro link na saida do msn mas deu o mesmo resultado, hoje tenho os seguintes links
> 
> 1 link 4 mega bridge pppoe ip fixo
> 2 link 4 mega roteado com dhcp desativado
> 3 link 512 kb ip fixo
> 
> Agradeço se houver alguma respósta a esse problema
> ...


Opa, to em serviço agora... mas posso lhe adiantar algo..

* Akee deixo o msn em link especifico e nao tive problemas..
(Tente deixar o msn na rota default msm,ou seja não o redirecione)

* Cuidado com algumas regras em seu firewall,sugiro a deixar somente o controle de conexões simultâneas

Cuidado com o Controle(Bloquei) de udp,uma vez que i msn usa esse protocolo..

Posto seu cenário e informações sobre suas regras,principalmente de firewall..

Mais a noite dou uma passada por akee,,..


Sucesso ai!!!

 :Thrasher:

----------


## BillGates

> Bill, é o seguinte, fiz varios testes aki no meu server mk, eu tenho a seguinte situaçao, eu tenho um link full de 2mb e 2 link adsl de 8mb fazendo loadbalance, eu desativei o loadbalance das duas adsl, deixei apenas o link full, e, adivinha o q aconteceu?! funcionou perfeitamente.... vc saberia qual regra devo usar pra fazer o cache-full funcionar com loadbalance? nao posso colocar em um servidor separado pelo motivo de repasse de ip´s validos para alguns clientes meu....fico no aguardo,
> AH! PARABENS pelo tuto tá? funciona perfeitamente mesmo, só nao funcionou comigo por eu fazer o loadbalance e controles no mesmo server....


Infelismente amigo, vou fik devendo essa resposta,pois usando apenas um MK nao obtive sucesso em loadbalance,e como sempre digo... da pra usar sim apenas um mk,massssss, o loadbalance me parece que necessita de configurações extras no linux...

----------


## BillGates

> Caro Bill Gates somente uma pergunta:
> Seria possivel com esse tutorial fazer dessa forma
> 
> 1 - link 8 mega navegação e download porta 80
> 2 - link 4 mega download exe. iso etc...
> 3 - link 4 mega somente para jogos exe... CS, warcraft etc...
> 4 - link 1 mega MSN e orkut
> 
> 
> ...


Amigo, vc pode por qts links vc quiser,até msm um link para cada porta ,só não se esquece que são 65mil portas então,no maximo 65mil links rsrs :Burnout: 

Brincadeiras a parte, pode usar sem problemas esse seu cenário,porem estive enfrentando uns pequenos problemas no redirecionamento dos "downs .exe .rar .zip .rar" ja os videos da globo ,youtube etc devera ser marcado pelo ip(axo que pelo range tbm da,mas estou fazendo uns testes aqui ainda).

Resumindo marcando videos pelo ip esta pegando tudo para o link designado!
ja os downs .exe etc não esta muito bom ainda...estou trabalhando nisso...

----------


## BillGates

> Errado amigo, em testes de bancada so conseguimos fazer o balance funcionar quando separamos eli do mk ki fazia controle de clientes...E testamos os dois tipos de balance por portas e por nth


Amigo,se vc tem um LB por NTH tambem fiquei curioso,fiz uns poucos testes akee e não obtive exito,se puder e quiser colocar algo para nós aqui do forum,seriamos muito grato!!!

Penso em fazer pelo nth ,mas marcando as rotas especificas para os serviços que necessitam de rota fixa...

----------


## BillGates

> Seu MK Balance não vai precisar ter 5 eths para se comunicar com seu mk controle.....apenas recebera 5 links e 1 eth interligando no mk controle.
> 
> Assim todos sairam por esta eth para os outros links.


Exato! Em resumo nosso MK Balance ira ser um "SuperModem"

Então pensem, do MK Balance sairia um unico cabo de rede que seria ligado ao MK Controle,este por sua vez somente usa um Nat de internet.Ou seja o MK Controle reconhece o MK Balance com um simples modem,entretanto no MK Balance esta todos os serviçoes afinados.

Quando o cliente abrir o msn o MK Controle chama o modem(MK Balance) e o mesmo entrega os pacotes pelo link que esta marcado a porta 1863 e assim por diante...

----------


## tarcisiomk10

Bill Gates, Parabens cara show sua iniciativa do tutorial, estava precisando e gostei demais, se o mundo fosse feito somente de pessoas assim o nivel de conhecimento seria muito maior, porque um passado informações para os outros, sempre aprendemos coisas novas...

Valeu

----------


## geba3uer

> Opa, to em serviço agora... mas posso lhe adiantar algo..
> 
> * Akee deixo o msn em link especifico e nao tive problemas..
> (Tente deixar o msn na rota default msm,ou seja não o redirecione)
> 
> * Cuidado com algumas regras em seu firewall,sugiro a deixar somente o controle de conexões simultâneas
> 
> Cuidado com o Controle(Bloquei) de udp,uma vez que i msn usa esse protocolo..
> 
> ...


Amigo criei o server do zero com a unica finalidade de servir como balanceador nada a mais, pretendo fazer mais uns testes hoje a noite para ver se resolvo.

----------


## froyer

> Amigo,se vc tem um LB por NTH tambem fiquei curioso,fiz uns poucos testes akee e não obtive exito,se puder e quiser colocar algo para nós aqui do forum,seriamos muito grato!!!
> 
> Penso em fazer pelo nth ,mas marcando as rotas especificas para os serviços que necessitam de rota fixa...


Fala Bill...
Seguinte.. eu tinha um link full de 2mb e + 2 adsl... usava um pc a parte com mkt para fazer o balanceamento por nth... serviços como banco (443) eu marcava para sair apenas pelo link dedicado...
Agora ativei mais 2mb full passando de 2 para 4mb... por enquanto desativei o balance... to deixando soh no link full pra testar bem ele...
Mas agora to querendo montar o mesmo cenário q tu tem ai.. mkt soh para balanceamento, navegação pelo link full, restante nos 2 adsl... o que acha? compensa usar thundercache? compensa usar squid numa maquina linux a parte? Vlw...

----------


## insanet

Oi Bill 
Configurando a ensinar neste tutorial completo Thundercache, só funciona com Mikrotik PPPOE ou você pode utilizar o IP FIXO NO SIMPLES QUEUE? 

Osvaldo 
Argentina

----------


## bola25a2008

> Exato! Em resumo nosso MK Balance ira ser um "SuperModem"
> 
> Então pensem, do MK Balance sairia um unico cabo de rede que seria ligado ao MK Controle,este por sua vez somente usa um Nat de internet.Ou seja o MK Controle reconhece o MK Balance com um simples modem,entretanto no MK Balance esta todos os serviçoes afinados.
> 
> Quando o cliente abrir o msn o MK Controle chama o modem(MK Balance) e o mesmo entrega os pacotes pelo link que esta marcado a porta 1863 e assim por diante...


 


amigo sou iniciante em mk, e estou com uma duvida. Onde é feito a nat para os clientes no mk balance ou no mk controle?
quem vai ser o gw dos clientes o mk controle ou mk balance?
tenho que fazer a nat no balence também?/
como disse sou iniciante desculpe-me...

----------


## BillGates

> amigo sou iniciante em mk, e estou com uma duvida. Onde é feito a nat para os clientes no mk balance ou no mk controle?
> quem vai ser o gw dos clientes o mk controle ou mk balance?
> tenho que fazer a nat no balence também?/
> como disse sou iniciante desculpe-me...


No Balance,é feito nat sim...leia todo o tutorial que ira ver... feito o trabalho em cima do balance vc apenas cria um nat para o mk balance, no mk controle...

O gateway continua sendo o mk controle!

No mk balance vc faz todo o procedimento e na interface de saida que ira conectar ao mk controle,vc cria um ip adress ex: 192.168.100.1/24... e no mk controle vc cria uma ip address 192.168.100.2/24...

Use cabo crossover para a conexão,assim vc ve o trafego gerado pelo mk balance(modem)

----------


## bola25a2008

> No Balance,é feito nat sim...leia todo o tutorial que ira ver... feito o trabalho em cima do balance vc apenas cria um nat para o mk balance, no mk controle...
> 
> O gateway continua sendo o mk controle!
> 
> No mk balance vc faz todo o procedimento e na interface de saida que ira conectar ao mk controle,vc cria um ip adress ex: 192.168.100.1/24... e no mk controle vc cria uma ip address 192.168.100.2/24...
> 
> Use cabo crossover para a conexão,assim vc ve o trafego gerado pelo mk balance(modem)


 

cara parabéns, sou iniciante e estou aprendendo muito com seu tuto, poucos aqui tem a paciência que vc tem.
obrigado pela resposta.
so mais uma pergunta,

Do tutorial inteiro que eu tenho que mudar para que dê certo na versão do meu mk que é 2.9.50?

----------


## BillGates

> cara parabéns, sou iniciante e estou aprendendo muito com seu tuto, poucos aqui tem a paciência que vc tem.
> obrigado pela resposta.
> so mais uma pergunta,
> 
> Do tutorial inteiro que eu tenho que mudar para que dê certo na versão do meu mk que é 2.9.50?


Se eu não estiver enganado,seria somente as regras de mangle... um colega colocou as regras que ele usa no mk 2.9.27 dele,a dica esta no forum do www.thundercache.org .

Caso eu passe por la,posto o link akee pra ti... mas vai la da uma olha que vc acha...

t+

----------


## BillGates

17º Parte:

Publicidade MSN e ORKUT!!!

Bora lá!!!

Vou mostrar como colocar publicidade no MSN e ORKUT através do nosso Proxy.
*- Distro Testada:* Debian5.1,Ubuntu9.04

Seguindo o nosso cenário inicial,iremos hospedar as imagens da publicidade em nosso próprio proxy.

1º Passo:

Dentro da pasta */var/www* coloque uma imagem *GIF* de tamanho *234x60.*
Esta imagem você cria com a sua publicidade e sera a imagem que aparece no MSN.
Atenção!Nomeie esta imagem como *ban_msn*
Veja onde ficara:

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5787/imagem1vln.jpg

Pronto...

Agora você cria uma imagem com sua publicidade e também coloca dentro da pasta */var/www .*
Esta imagem sera sua publicidade no Orkut,a imagem deve ser no formato *JPG* e ter o tamanho *250x239* .
Atenção!Nomeie esta imagem como *banner_orkut*
Veja onde ficará:

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/2772/imagem2vab.jpg

Pronto...

Imagens criadas e colocadas no devido diretorio,vamos a proxima etapa...

2º Passo:

Agora va até */etc/squid* e abra o seu squid.conf e acresente essas linhas dentro do mesmo:

acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
http_access deny ADSAdClient
deny_info *http://ip_do_seu_proxy/ban_msn.gif* ADSAdClient

* Estas serão responsável pela publicidade no MSN!

Ainda no squid.conf acresente mais estas linhas:

acl ork.users url_regex ork.users 
http_access deny ork.users 
deny_info *http://ip_do_seu_proxy/banner_orkut.jpg* ork.users

* Estas serão responsável pela publicidade no Orkut!

Obs.:
- Para evitar possiveis problemas,deixe estas linhas logo acima da opção:
*Nega Cache Youtube*
- Talves um simples comando *squid -R reconfigure* não seja suficiente para colocar em funcionamento as publicidades,sendo necessário um *reboot* ou* shutdown -r now* em seu proxy.
- Caso queira deixar um pouco mais organizada sua pasta *www* ,crie o diretório *Publicidade*,e coloque as imagens da publicidade dentro,não esquecendo de redirecionar o caminho em *squid.conf*.

* Se este post não gerar pelo menos uns 10 agradecimentos,então vou imaginar que não serviu de proveito para ninguém,logo não foi util e tão pouco necessário ter cido postado!
Então na proxima vez,não perderei meu tempo criando um post detalhado com a finalidade de ajudar,uma vez que não é necessária tal ajuda!

Reparem o horário do post e também o horário da ultima edição,ou seja,foi dedicado uma hora para criar esse post entre edição,reedição e hospedagem de imagens...

Amanhã postarei sobre como colocar a publicidade no youtube...  :Deal: 

t+

----------


## bola25a2008

> problema resolvido...
> vou montar um tuto passo a passo... bem explicadinho...
> e postar aqui no forum, para ajudar outros = a min.. uehsues
> 
> Instalacao Thunder Cache - Página 4


amigo, kd o tuto??
to agurdando...

----------


## JeffersonParre

> Opa verdade os arquivos 2 e 3 estavam com problemas mais tão ai ok blz
> 
> A sim se alquem precisar tenho a apostila do curço mikrotik brasil 2007 não anexei pois tem 45 mb e não pode por link aki né mais se alquem quiser é so pedir que mando o link por e-mail pra baixar ok


 
opa, se puder mandar pra mim eu [email protected]

----------


## AndrioPJ

eu tbm quero

[email protected]

se der para me enviar, eu agradeco

PS: ia fazer o curso aqui na cidade, Cuiaba
mas perdi... qdo fui fazer a inscricao ja nao tinha mais vaga!  :Banghead:   :Motz:

----------


## BillGates

Pessoal,cuidado para não perdermos o foco do tuto...

Dakee a pouco o sergio vem e da um closed  :Damnmate:

----------


## LeandroRocha

Opa pessoal boa tarde prazer em participar do fórum com vocês sou novo aqui , estava acompanhando o tutorial ( estou montando este sever segundo o tutorial ) , tem uma forma eu não sei como, que quando vc vai no navegador e digita o endereço do Linux ( 192.168.2.250 aparece uma pagina de internet mostrando as estatísticas do uso do link o quanto economizou etc , eu achei o youtube com o nome ConLinux ThunderCache Interface no link [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr7ZWU8_v8g&NR=1]YouTube - ConLinux ThunderCache Interface[/ame]
alguém sabe algo sobre isso ?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

e tenho ele instalado conlinux (pcram ) mas esse player aqui não funciona, nem aparece.

----------


## Evilazio

olá amigos não tenho conhecimento em linux e então estou montando um servidor aki seguindo passo a passo o tuto e surgiam duas coisinhas aki.

ao final do segundo video foi digitado o comando: *nmap localhost* quando eu digito aki aparece: -bash: nmap: command not found

baixei o WinSCP e quando tento logar aparece: Network error: Connection refused. pior que eu consigo pingar no endereço 192.168.10.250 e tambem pingo o server mk a partir do debian.
ja liberei a porta 22 no firewal e tb não funcionou. o que será que está errado?

ajuda ae galera.

obrigado

----------


## Arlin

> olá amigos não tenho conhecimento em linux e então estou montando um servidor aki seguindo passo a passo o tuto e surgiam duas coisinhas aki.
> 
> ao final do segundo video foi digitado o comando: *nmap localhost* quando eu digito aki aparece: -bash: nmap: command not found
> 
> baixei o WinSCP e quando tento logar aparece: Network error: Connection refused. pior que eu consigo pingar no endereço 192.168.10.250 e tambem pingo o server mk a partir do debian.
> ja liberei a porta 22 no firewal e tb não funcionou. o que será que está errado?
> 
> ajuda ae galera.
> 
> obrigado


como vc esta insatalando pelo script e ele é automatico então apena digite no terminal mais digite tudo junto ok e não linha por linha ok 

*wget* *http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh*
*chmod +x conlinuxZ4.sh*
*./conlinuxZ4.sh*

e aguarde o termino que vai da certo
ai depois copie e cole hehehe 
*shutdown -r now*
*conlinux:¯# nmap localhost*

----------


## BillGates

18º Parte:

Conversando com um colega do forum,ele me passou a seguinte dica:

Para fazermos a marcação dos pacotes do thunder e squid no mangle...

*As regras postadas aqui neste topico anteriormente são estas:*

/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Cache Full" content="X-Cache: HIT" disabled=no new-connection-mark=forward-hits \
passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=forward-hits disabled=no new-packet-mark=cache-hits passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="" disabled=no dscp=12 new-connection-mark=proxy-hits passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=postrouting comment="" connection-mark=proxy-hits disabled=no new-packet-mark=proxy-squid passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Thunder - Cache Full" disabled=no dst-address=192.168.10.250 dst-port=80 \
new-connection-mark=thunder-connection passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=thunder-connection disabled=no new-packet-mark=thunder-packs \
passthrough=yes protocol=tcp



/queue tree
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=Cache-Hits packet-mark=\
proxy-squid parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=Cache-Old packet-mark=cache-hits \
parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=ThunderCache packet-mark=\
thunder-packs parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default


*As novas regras sugeridas são estas:*

/ip firewall mangle

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Squid - Cache Full" disabled=no dscp=12 new-connection-mark=proxy-hits passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=proxy-hits disabled=no new-packet-mark=proxy-squid passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Thunder - Cache Full" disabled=no dst-address=192.168.10.250 dst-port=80 new-connection-mark=\
thunder-connection passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=thunder-connection disabled=no new-packet-mark=thunder-packs passthrough=no protocol=tcp


/queue tree

add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=SquidCache-Down packet-mark=proxy-squid parent=\
global-out priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=SquidCache-Up packet-mark=proxy-squid parent=global-in \
priority=8 queue=default

add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=yes limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=ThunderCache-Down packet-mark=thunder-packs parent=global-out \
priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=yes limit-at=2000000 max-limit=3000000 name=ThunderCache-Up packet-mark=thunder-packs parent=global-in \
priority=8 queue=default

- As duas formas funcionam,mas a segunda da uma refinida a mais!!!
- Pessoalmente deixo a regra do thunder full desabilitada,sendo assim o cliente puxa do proxy mas na velocidade contratada.
- Ja o squid full esse sim,pode deixar que fica muito boa a velocidade da navegação.Cuidado com o tamanho dos arquivos armazenados em cache pelo squid,pois arquivos grandes vao gerar latência na sua rede.


_"Como sempre costumo dizer,não é uma regra e sim uma dica!"_

----------


## BillGates

19º Parte:

*Sobre o uso da NAT exclusiva para o "Debian-Proxy"*

Através de ajustes e testes,não vejo a necessidade do uso dessa regra de nat para o proxy.
Aqui retirei essa regra e não houve diferença alguma,a mesma quase não marcava pacotes,devido a isto a retirei.Fazem duas semanas que não utilizo mais esta regra,e até então não esta fazendo falta alguma!

_Fica ai a sugestão para quem quiser desabilitar a tal regra!_

----------


## BillGates

Para não fugir do foco deste topico,estarei postando na area de Firewall ,regras básicas mas eficientes para bloquear o Cliente(Folgado) que esteja em débito com sua empresa!

Muitos não usam o hotspot e precisam colocar uma página para avisar os tais que eles estão em débito com sua empresa.

*- Porque será que eles lembram de pagar quando os serviços de internet ficam suspensos???*

Vamos fazer isso usando o próprio proxy para hospedar as páginas de "Aviso"

Terminando o topico volto aqui e posto o link!!!



 :Thefinger: (_Clientes queridos_)

----------


## Não Registrado

Boa tarde pessoal tenho uma no meu mikrotik tenho Hotspot ( autenticação usuário e senha ) posso encontrar problemas com o squid nesta questão ? ou as regras do hotspot não vai influenciar em nada ? , por que eu montei o paralelo como o tutorial e até parece estar funcionando mas quando vou em /var/WWW/thunder não a arquivo nenhum ali

----------


## BillGates

> Boa tarde pessoal tenho uma no meu mikrotik tenho Hotspot ( autenticação usuário e senha ) posso encontrar problemas com o squid nesta questão ? ou as regras do hotspot não vai influenciar em nada ? , por que eu montei o paralelo como o tutorial e até parece estar funcionando mas quando vou em /var/WWW/thunder não a arquivo nenhum ali


 Não posso lhe dizer nada sobre isso,pois não trabalho com hotspot,mas aguarde que tem colegas que trabalham com esse modo de autenticação e poderão lhe dar uma opinião...

----------


## BillGates

Ai vai o link para o bloqueio de clientes...

Clientes em Débito??? Veja aqui uma forma de Bloquea-los!!!

----------


## BillGates

Depois de ler aqui no forum do Under-linux.org e no ThunderCache.org,vi muitas pessoas enfrentando problemas com a instalação feita através do script e também com a instalação feita desde o inicio do proxy+thunder.

Então dei inicio a um tutorial para ajudar a quem esteja enfrentando dificuldades...

Segue...

ThunderCache - Desde a Instalação até a Configuração Final! Por BillGates

----------


## Não Registrado

Amigo Bill, boa tarde.
Primeiramente parabéns pelo tutorial. Muiito bom mesmo.

Gostaria de passar minha situação.
Estou com o seguinte cenário:
Link full --> Mikrotik + Thunder cache no debian 5.1(exatamente como no tuto) -- > Clientes.

Meu Mikrotik é a versão 3.27 L4 original e fiz o tuto conforme descrito nas primeiras páginas. Com medo de errar, pois sou muito cru no mikrotik, eu deixei até os ips padrões da instalação dada no tutorial. 
No primeiro dia ficou 100%. Mas percebi no dia seguinte uma demora na abertura de páginas, seja elas quais forem. A net tipo fica pensando durante quase 1 MINUTO, antes de carregar a página. As vezes vai normal, mas na maioria das vezes roda assim. 
Para não torrar a paciência de vocês eu revi o tutorial umas 3 vezes e esta tudo ok. Só não tenho certeza quanto ao squid . Ás vezes acontece outra coisa, o MSN fica ok (logado) e ás páginas simplesmente param de abrir. 

Problema 2:
Quando a net funciona legal, percebo que a velocidade estipulada no queue não funciona. Por ex: Setei minha velocidade em 128k mas os downloads vem na velocidade do link. E não é cache pois indiferente dos arquivos e tamanhos a velocidade vem full. O que pode estar acontecendo?

Amigos, podem me dar uma ajuda? Desde já agradeço!



#############Meu SQUID.CONF###################


http_port 3128 transparent
visible_hostname conprove
icp_port 0

acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8
acl con_clients dst 192.168.124.0/24
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 # https
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl Safe_ports port 631 # cups
acl Safe_ports port 873 # rsync
acl Safe_ports port 901 # SWAT
acl SSL_ports port 443 # https
acl SSL_ports port 563 # snews
acl SSL_ports port 873 # rsync
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

http_access allow manager localhost con_clients
http_access deny manager all
icp_access allow purge localhost con_clients
icp_access deny purge all

cache_mem 400 MB
maximum_object_size 100 MB
minimum_object_size 0

cache_swap_low 80
cache_swap_high 95

cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 70000 16 256

cache_effective_user proxy
ftp_user [email protected]

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
access_log /var/log/squid/access.log

refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440 20% 10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 1440 0% 1440
refresh_pattern -i (/cgi-bin/|\?) 0 0% 0
#refresh_pattern (Release|Package(.gz)*)$ 0 20% 2880
refresh_pattern . 0 20% 4320

acl shoutcast rep_header X-HTTP09-First-Line ^ICY\s[0-9]
upgrade_http0.9 deny shoutcast

acl apache rep_header Server ^Apache
broken_vary_encoding allow apache

extension_methods REPORT MERGE MKACTIVITY CHECKOUT
hosts_file /etc/hosts

coredump_dir /var/spool/squid

#acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
#http_access deny ADSAdClient
#deny_info http://www.conprove.com/banner_msn.html ADSAdClient

server_persistent_connections off
zph_mode tos
zph_local 0x30

url_rewrite_children 100
url_rewrite_program /etc/squid/loader.php
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.youtube\.com\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.googlevideo\.com\/videoplayback \.googlevideo\.com\/videoplay \.googlevideo\.com\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.google\.com\/videoplayback \.google\.com\/videoplay \.google\.com\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.google\.[a-z][a-z]\/videoplayback \.google\.[a-z][a-z]\/videoplay \.google\.[a-z][a-z]\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i (25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\/videoplayback\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i (25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\/videoplay\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i (25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i media[a-z0-9]?[a-z0-9]?[a-z0-9]?\.tube8\.com\/
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.mais\.uol\.com\.br\/(.*)\.flv
acl thundercache_allow_dom dstdomain .terra.com.br dl.redtube.com .orkut.com .avast.com .avg.com .windowsupdate.com .grisoft.com .avgate.net .globo.com .terra.com .eset.com
acl thundercache_deny_url url_regex -i http:\/\/[a-z][a-z]\.youtube\.com http:\/\/www\.youtube\.com
url_rewrite_access allow thundercache_allow_url
url_rewrite_access allow thundercache_allow_dom
redirector_bypass on
url_rewrite_access deny all
acl servercache dstdomain 192.168.10.250
cache deny servercache



############MEU THUNDER.CONF###################

<?php
/** 
* This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
* it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
* the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
* (at your option) any later version.
*
* This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
* but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
* MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the
* GNU Library General Public License for more details.
*
* You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
* along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
* Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place - Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.
*
* (C) Copyright 2008-2009 Thunder Cache
*
* For more information check THUNDERCACHE.ORG
*
* Configurations of system
*
* @author rodrigo manga <[email protected]>
*/ 

$cache_dir = "/var/www/thunder";
$disk_max = 98; // in percent
$disk_ok = 90; // in percent
$cache_scr = "/etc/squid";
$server_ip = "192.168.10.250";
$cache_url = "http://$server_ip/thunder";
$download_speed = 368; // kbytes
$logadd_on = false; 
$redir = "301:"; // keep empty if you need a internal rewriter
$proxy_host = ""; // keep it empty if you dont need proxy
$proxy_port = "3128";
$max_downloaders = 3;

// advanced params - IF YOU DONT KNOW, DONT TOUCH!
$packet_size = 200; // in bytes
$packet_delay = 2000; // time in micro second
$download_timeout = 10;

?>




###########MEU RESOLV.CONF###############

nameserver 192.168.10.253


######################################

OBS: Quando dou o comando nslookup diferente do que aparece no tuto pra mim fica assim:

*** Não é possível encontrar o nome do servidor para o endereço 192.168.124.1: Non-existent domain
***Os servidores padrão não estão disponíveis
Servidor padrão: UnKnown
Adress: 192.168.124.1

Aguardo resposta e mais uma vez obrigado!

----------


## angelino

O brother da uma olhada nesse topico pode te ajudar ai nessa caminhada. flow
ThunderCache - Desde a Instalação até a Configuração Final! Por BillGates - Página 2

----------


## Não Registrado

E ai amigo, obrigado pela ajuda, mas este tuto é do ubuntu e eu instalei o debian.
O meu thunder ta funcionando agora o lance da demora na abertura de páginas... eu coloquei mais memória e acho q ta rolando... sendo que continuo sem nenhum controle de banda... e isso ta detonando minha rede... alguem sabe como resolver???

----------


## BillGates

[QUOTE=Não Registrado;427278]Amigo Bill, boa tarde.
Primeiramente parabéns pelo tutorial. Muiito bom mesmo.

Gostaria de passar minha situação.
Estou com o seguinte cenário:
Link full --> Mikrotik + Thunder cache no debian 5.1(exatamente como no tuto) -- > Clientes.
...


Amigo,você comenta que no 1º dia ficou blz e depois teve problemas,correto???

Vi que vc setou 400MB para a cache_mem , essa memoria é o total que você tem ou 40%~50% do total???

Pois como comentado ja em vários posts,o minimo de memoria seria 4gb,ai você setaria em cache_mem de 40%~50% da sua memoria...

Va até seu proxy e no terminal digite:

free -m e veja quanto de memoria o sistema identifica,quanto ele esta usando e quanto esta livre... e post akee....

_"Obviamente você deve estar logado no seu proxy"_

Para quem estiver tendo problemas com o proxy postado nesse tópico,sugiro que siga o novo tutorial que explica detalhadamente como instalar o Proxy + ThunderCache desde o inicio...

*Tutorial passo a passo:* Clique aqui!

----------


## brunobrandao

Olá amigo Bill, eu sou o cara "não registrado" acima. rsrs 
Bem, resolvi o problema da demora, vc estava certo em relação a lentidão. Mas agora só tem 1 coisinha q ta matando a rede, ela esta mandando a net na sem controle de banda...
Os clientes estão navegando com a velocidade máxima do link e o queue não esta mais servindo para limitar. Se eu remover o seu script do thunder funciona. Não é cache pq é qualquer arquivo, até mesmo os arquivos de tamanhos diferentes do configurado no squid para cache.

O que pode ser??

Desculpa aew minha ignorancia mas sou novo no MK. 
Estou estudando e assim que possível estarei retribuindo ajudando no fórum!!
Um abração!!

*OBS: Eu to usando do Debian 5.1 + thunder cache deste post*

----------


## BillGates

> Olá amigo Bill, eu sou o cara "não registrado" acima. rsrs 
> Bem, resolvi o problema da demora, vc estava certo em relação a lentidão. Mas agora só tem 1 coisinha q ta matando a rede, ela esta mandando a net na sem controle de banda...
> Os clientes estão navegando com a velocidade máxima do link e o queue não esta mais servindo para limitar. Se eu remover o seu script do thunder funciona. Não é cache pq é qualquer arquivo, até mesmo os arquivos de tamanhos diferentes do configurado no squid para cache.
> 
> O que pode ser??
> 
> Desculpa aew minha ignorancia mas sou novo no MK. 
> Estou estudando e assim que possível estarei retribuindo ajudando no fórum!!
> Um abração!!
> ...


O problema parece estar na configuação do seu mk...

Qual versão usa?
Forma de autenticação?
Como esta seu firewall?

De mais detalhes...

----------


## Evilazio

olá amigos eu configurei o thundercache aki conforme o tuto e está rodando porem precebi que não estava senho feito as caches de arquivos, paginas e youtube. querendo resolver não sei se fix beteira mais eu fiz uma "atualização" baixei http://www.thundercache.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar descompactei os arquivos e copie para a pasta /etc/squid e mesmo assim não resolveu o prob da cache. limpo o navegador e as paginas abrem meio lentas ainda só a partir da segunda vez que abre mais rápido mais ai é a cache do navegador que está acelerando e não o thunder. 
Gostaria de saber como posso saber se realmente está sendo feito as caches sei que existe uma pagina que abrimos pelo browserse não me engano thundercach.php mais tb não sei como pois tentei tb e não consegui.

segue a configuração dos arquivos:

*squid.conf*

http_port 3128 transparent
visible_hostname conprove
icp_port 0
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8
acl con_clients dst 192.168.2.0/24 192.168.3.0/24 
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 # https
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl Safe_ports port 631 # cups
acl Safe_ports port 873 # rsync
acl Safe_ports port 901 # SWAT
acl SSL_ports port 443 # https
acl SSL_ports port 563 # snews
acl SSL_ports port 873 # rsync
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
http_access allow manager localhost con_clients
http_access deny manager all
icp_access allow purge localhost con_clients
icp_access deny purge all
cache_mem 2048 MB
maximum_object_size 40 MB
minimum_object_size 0
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 650000 16 256
cache_effective_user proxy
ftp_user [email protected]
hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440 20% 10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 1440 0% 1440
refresh_pattern -i (/cgi-bin/|\?) 0 0% 0
#refresh_pattern (Release|Package(.gz)*)$ 0 20% 2880
refresh_pattern . 0 20% 4320
acl shoutcast rep_header X-HTTP09-First-Line ^ICY\s[0-9]
upgrade_http0.9 deny shoutcast
acl apache rep_header Server ^Apache
broken_vary_encoding allow apache
extension_methods REPORT MERGE MKACTIVITY CHECKOUT
hosts_file /etc/hosts
coredump_dir /var/spool/squid
acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
http_access deny ADSAdClient
deny_info http://www.conprove.com/banner_msn.html ADSAdClient
server_persistent_connections off
zph_mode tos
zph_local 0x30
url_rewrite_children 100
url_rewrite_program /etc/squid/loader.php
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.youtube\.com\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.googlevideo\.com\/videoplayback \.googlevideo\.com\/videoplay \.googlevideo\.com\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.google\.com\/videoplayback \.google\.com\/videoplay \.google\.com\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.google\.[a-z][a-z]\/videoplayback \.google\.[a-z][a-z]\/videoplay \.google\.[a-z][a-z]\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i (25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\/videoplayback\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i (25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\/videoplay\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i (25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\/get_video\?
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i media[a-z0-9]?[a-z0-9]?[a-z0-9]?\.tube8\.com\/
acl thundercache_allow_url url_regex -i \.mais\.uol\.com\.br\/(.*)\.flv
acl thundercache_allow_dom dstdomain .terra.com.br dl.redtube.com .orkut.com .avast.com .avg.com .windowsupdate.com .grisoft.com .avgate.net .globo.com .terra.com .eset.com
acl thundercache_deny_url url_regex -i http:\/\/[a-z][a-z]\.youtube\.com http:\/\/www\.youtube\.com
url_rewrite_access allow thundercache_allow_url
url_rewrite_access allow thundercache_allow_dom
redirector_bypass on
url_rewrite_access deny all
acl servercache dstdomain 192.168.10.250
cache deny servercache

*thunder.conf*

<?php
/** 
* This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
* it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
* the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
* (at your option) any later version.
*
* This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
* but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
* MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the
* GNU Library General Public License for more details.
*
* You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
* along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
* Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place - Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.
*
* (C) Copyright 2008-2009 Thunder Cache
*
* For more information check THUNDERCACHE.ORG
*
* Configurations of system
*
* @author rodrigo manga <[email protected]>
*/ 
$cache_dir = "/var/www/thunder";
$disk_max = 95; // in percent
$cache_scr = "/etc/squid";
$server_ip = "000.000.000.000";
$cache_url = "http://$server_ip/thunder";
$download_speed = 512; // kbytes
$logadd_on = false;
$redir = ""; // keep empty if you need a internal rewriter
$proxy_host = ""; // keep it empty if you dont need proxy
$proxy_port = "3128";
//limpeza
$time_delete = 45; // in Day
$disk_limit = 83; // in percent
$list_files = 50; // in number
//advanced params - IF YOU DONT KNOW, DONT TOUCH!
$packet_size = 5900; // in bytes
$packet_delay = 60000; // time in micro second
$download_timeout = 25;
?>

*resolv.conf*
nameserver 192.168.2.1

atenciosamente,

no aguardo...

----------


## brunobrandao

*Segue a configuração do meu MK para análise:*


# aug/11/2009 10:10:25 by RouterOS 3.27
#
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface="Link 2" src-address=192.168.124.0/24
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="Nat Debian" disabled=no src-address=192.168.10.0/24
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no dst-address=!192.168.10.250 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp \
src-address=192.168.124.0/24 to-addresses=192.168.10.250 to-ports=3128


/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Cache Full" content="X-Cache: HIT" disabled=no \
new-connection-mark=forward-hits passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=forward-hits disabled=no new-packet-mark=cache-hits \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=postrouting comment="" disabled=no dscp=12 new-connection-mark=proxy-hits \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=postrouting comment="" connection-mark=proxy-hits disabled=no new-packet-mark=\
proxy-squid passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Thunder - Cache Full" disabled=no dst-address=192.168.10.250 \
dst-port=80 new-connection-mark=thunder-connection passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=thunder-connection disabled=no new-packet-mark=\
thunder-packs passthrough=yes protocol=tcp

#
/queue tree
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2M max-limit=3M name=Cache-Hits packet-mark=\
proxy-squid parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2M max-limit=3M name=Cache-Old packet-mark=\
cache-hits parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=2M max-limit=3M name=ThunderCache \
packet-mark=thunder-packs parent=global-out priority=8 queue=default

----------


## brunobrandao

> olá amigos eu configurei o thundercache aki conforme o tuto e está rodando porem precebi que não estava senho feito as caches de arquivos, paginas e youtube...


Olá amigo, bom dia. Também sou novato no MK mas espero poder ajudar.
Bem em relação ao You Tube da uma olhada nesta explicação que vai resolver seu problema:

No youtube.com.php está assim:


Código:
if ((preg_match("/\.googlevideo\.com/", $url,$result)) or (preg_match("/\.youtube\.com/", $url,$result))){ // get videoid $videoid = get_videoid($url);

*Subistitua por isto*

Código:
if ((preg_match("/\.googlevideo\.com/", $url,$result)) or (preg_match("/\.youtube\.com/", $url,$result))){ // removendo noflv $pattern = '/(&)?noflv=[0-9]{1,}/i'; $url = preg_replace($pattern, "", $url); // get videoid $videoid = get_videoid($url);

P.S.: As modificações removem da url "&noflv=1", o que estava gerando os "erros"

Sobre o cache duplo, ainda estou pensando em uma solução, para linux funciona, mas em win32 não (somente Vista/2008 acima). 

O Link desta página segue aqui: Thunder cache não está fazendo cache dos vídeos do youtube

em relação ao linux, vc usa o ubuntu ou o debian? qual a versão do seu MK?

----------


## Evilazio

> olá amigos eu configurei o thundercache aki conforme o tuto e está rodando porem precebi que não estava senho feito as caches de arquivos, paginas e youtube. querendo resolver não sei se fix beteira mais eu fiz uma "atualização" baixei http://www.thundercache.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar descompactei os arquivos e copie para a pasta /etc/squid e mesmo assim não resolveu o prob da cache. limpo o navegador e as paginas abrem meio lentas ainda só a partir da segunda vez que abre mais rápido mais ai é a cache do navegador que está acelerando e não o thunder. 
> Gostaria de saber como posso saber se realmente está sendo feito as caches sei que existe uma pagina que abrimos pelo browserse não me engano thundercach.php mais tb não sei como pois tentei tb e não consegui.
> 
> segue a configuração dos arquivos:
> 
> *squid.conf*
> 
> http_port 3128 transparent
> visible_hostname conprove
> ...


*Olá amigos, descobri onde errei!*

*eu ja tinha configurado td conforme o tutorial e não sei o que houve mais as configurações não tinhão sido salvas, reconfigurei novamente o squid.conf e o thunder.conf e agora ta show de bola.*

*ta cacheando td certinho.... paginas, youtube e downloads!!!! que maravilha rsrsrsrsr*

*só uma coisa que percebi, os videos do terra não estão rodando a tela fica preta e não funfa. o que será? alguem pode dar uma força?*

*obrigado*

----------


## osmano807

> Olá amigo, bom dia. Também sou novato no MK mas espero poder ajudar.
> Bem em relação ao You Tube da uma olhada nesta explicação que vai resolver seu problema:
> 
> No youtube.com.php está assim:
> 
> 
> Código:
> if ((preg_match("/\.googlevideo\.com/", $url,$result)) or (preg_match("/\.youtube\.com/", $url,$result))){ // get videoid $videoid = get_videoid($url);
> 
> ...


Já arrumaram isto no Thunder, é só usar o youtube.com.php oficial.

----------


## BillGates

> *Olá amigos, descobri onde errei!*
> 
> *eu ja tinha configurado td conforme o tutorial e não sei o que houve mais as configurações não tinhão sido salvas, reconfigurei novamente o squid.conf e o thunder.conf e agora ta show de bola.*
> 
> *ta cacheando td certinho.... paginas, youtube e downloads!!!! que maravilha rsrsrsrsr*
> 
> *só uma coisa que percebi, os videos do terra não estão rodando a tela fica preta e não funfa. o que será? alguem pode dar uma força?*
> 
> *obrigado*


Atualize o seu Thunder através do Repositório Oficial www.thundercache.org ,Tenho o thundercache instalado aqui e esta cacheando 100% todos os plugins..

Chamo a atenção para o plugin do *AVG*,o mesmo não esta sendo atualizado mais aqui na minha rede,então não tenho certeza se é problema no meu _plugin_ ou _avg_ ...

Fora isso esta tudo ok quanto ao funcionamento do thundercache disponibilizado no site Oficial...

----------


## Evilazio

> Atualize o seu Thunder através do Repositório Oficial www.thundercache.org ,Tenho o thundercache instalado aqui e esta cacheando 100% todos os plugins..
> 
> Chamo a atenção para o plugin do *AVG*,o mesmo não esta sendo atualizado mais aqui na minha rede,então não tenho certeza se é problema no meu _plugin_ ou _avg_ ...
> 
> Fora isso esta tudo ok quanto ao funcionamento do thundercache disponibilizado no site Oficial...


eu ja tentei mais não consegui, da para vc me falar como tenho que fazer, pois acho que da forma que estou fazendo não deu certo. 
eu fui na pagina thundercache.org e peguei os plugins abri os do terra e globo, editei os arquivos correspondentes e colei os códigos. fiz isso tb no arquivo thunder.lst, reinicio o servidor para recarregar e não funciona. no terra algumas vezes aparece uma mensagem [video_not_found] e as vezes só fica a tela preta. ja na globo roda só o comercial e o filme mesmo não rola, fica na tela preta tb.
Sei que isso já é um problema conhecido só que não estou conseguindo. 

muito obrigado.

----------


## JeffersonParre

bom dia a todos, acordei hj as 4 da matina pra colocar meu novo server no ar, funcionou tudo blz, ou melhor, quase tudo, a parte de redirecionamento de downloads nao está funcionando, onde eu marco os pacotes pra redirecionar pro link q deixei pra fazer downloads (em mangle) percebi q se eu colocar o address list em src-address-list ele redireciona certinho, porem nao consigo fazer nenhuma navegacao....alguem pode me ajudar?

----------


## BillGates

> eu ja tentei mais não consegui, da para vc me falar como tenho que fazer, pois acho que da forma que estou fazendo não deu certo. 
> eu fui na pagina thundercache.org e peguei os plugins abri os do terra e globo, editei os arquivos correspondentes e colei os códigos. fiz isso tb no arquivo thunder.lst, reinicio o servidor para recarregar e não funciona. no terra algumas vezes aparece uma mensagem [video_not_found] e as vezes só fica a tela preta. ja na globo roda só o comercial e o filme mesmo não rola, fica na tela preta tb.
> Sei que isso já é um problema conhecido só que não estou conseguindo. 
> 
> muito obrigado.


1 - O thundercache que vc esta usando ai é o que tem thunder.php e thundercache.php?

2 - Esta usando o thundercache com instalação através do script?

Obs.:

*Quando falamos em atualizar o thundercache,não é somente copiar e colar os plugins...*

*ThunderCache com instalação através do script,eu usava e ja vi muitos que usavam e estão tendo o msm problema...*

----------


## BillGates

Uma sugestão a todos que estão tendo problemas com o thundercache...

Não fique tentando fazer emendas,pegue em bancada e instale em uma maquina uma distro (debian/ubuntu) seguindo o passo a passo ja postado aqui em um outro tópico....

No Mk basta colocar umas simples regras para fazer a marcação de pacotes vindo do proxy e pronto,tudo funcionando normalmente...também ja postado aqui...

Caso use loadbalance,sugiro a fazer o mesmo em um mk paralelo,também ja postado aqui (a não ser que saiba exatamente o que esta fazendo).

Sobre qual versão usar do MK ou distro linux:

- No MK as versões que ja testei e estão funcionando sem problemas são _3.13 até 3.28_
- No Linux as versões que testei e estão funcionando sem problemas são *Debian/Ubuntu*

Mais uma vez resaltando,é recomendado que faça testes em bancada com o MK o mais básico possivel,pois algumas regras em seu firewall pode gerar problemas no desempenho do thunder,então faça a instalação e integração do proxy/thunder ao mk e teste...vera que vai fluir numa boa... após isso comece a personalizar seu firewall....

Detalhe,algumas pessoas tem me procurado no msn relatando problemas e em muitas fiz um acesso remoto e vi regras de firewall bloqueando a porta de conexão ente o proxy e MK rs... ai fica dificil msm qualquer proxy se comunicar com o mk neh ... outra coisa é a famosa versão 2.9.27 *Crk*,como muitos sabem ,essa versão msm original possui bugs que foram corrigidos nas vesões posteriores a ela...então abra a mão e faça um pequeno mas valioso investimento em uma licença..
Para nos pequenos provedores que usamos nosso link dedicado aliado a outros links adsl,esta ai o _PCC_ (_Alguns chamam de Primeiro Comando da Capita_l  :Rock: ,mas acho que deveria ser _PCCC Primeiro Controle Confiável_ de Conexões) que esta se mostrando ser uma otima opção de balance... Opção essa que esta disponivel apenas em _versões 3.24_ acima...

Por enquanto são apenas estas as sugestões,mas que farão o minimo e básico ou seja,farão que seu proxy/thunder funcione rs ...

t+

----------


## JeffersonParre

> bom dia a todos, acordei hj as 4 da matina pra colocar meu novo server no ar, funcionou tudo blz, ou melhor, quase tudo, a parte de redirecionamento de downloads nao está funcionando, onde eu marco os pacotes pra redirecionar pro link q deixei pra fazer downloads (em mangle) percebi q se eu colocar o address list em src-address-list ele redireciona certinho, porem nao consigo fazer nenhuma navegacao....alguem pode me ajudar?


BillGates, por favor, me ajude com esse meu problema, ta comendo todo o meu link e o adsl de 8MB ta saindo somente uma merreca...desde ja agradeco....

Configuracoes:

2 Link, sendo 1 de 2MB FULL e outro de 8MB ADSL (speedy)

fiz tudo conforme o tutorial: deixei o de 2MB FULL como o default e quero colocar os downloads para sair somente no ADSL de 8MB...

caso vc quiser eu passo meu ip pra vc conectar e ver o problema, meu msn: [email protected]

grato

----------


## BillGates

> BillGates, por favor, me ajude com esse meu problema, ta comendo todo o meu link e o adsl de 8MB ta saindo somente uma merreca...desde ja agradeco....
> 
> Configuracoes:
> 
> 2 Link, sendo 1 de 2MB FULL e outro de 8MB ADSL (speedy)
> 
> fiz tudo conforme o tutorial: deixei o de 2MB FULL como o default e quero colocar os downloads para sair somente no ADSL de 8MB...
> 
> caso vc quiser eu passo meu ip pra vc conectar e ver o problema, meu msn: [email protected]
> ...


Depois que passei os modens todos para modo bridge,não estou mais conseguindo redirecionar as extensoes .exe .rar etc para um link em especifico...

Logo que tiver a solução ,posto akee!

_"Detalhe,ja comentei isso de nao estar funcionando muito bem o redir para "downs"_

----------


## mktguaruja

Boa tarde a todos,

Visando em deixa o link1 somente para navegação eu pesquisei sobre o Outlook Express, Mozilla Thunderbird e outro gerenciador de email.

Bom as portas padrao pop3 e smtp são as 110 e 1080 respectivamente.

Mais tambem tem as portas pop3 SSL e smtp SSL que são as 995 e 587 respectivamente.

A regra fikaria a seguinte

/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Pop3 SSL" \
disabled=no dst-port=995 new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="SMTP SSL" disabled=no dst-port=587 \
new-routing-mark=Link-3 passthrough=yes protocol=tcp

floww

----------


## JeffersonParre

BillGates, to com um probleminha aki no meu thundercache, vou tentar explicar pra vc o que ta acontecendo...
quando entro em um video q nao está cacheado, ele comeca o filme e derrepente ele para como se ja tivesse passado todo o filme, eu vou entrando nele toda hora até ele ficar em cache, depois nao da mais problemas, o q poderá estar ocorrendo com meu cache? fiz tudo certinho e depois conferi varias vezes....vc pode me ajudar nisso?

obrigado

----------


## BillGates

> BillGates, to com um probleminha aki no meu thundercache, vou tentar explicar pra vc o que ta acontecendo...
> quando entro em um video q nao está cacheado, ele comeca o filme e derrepente ele para como se ja tivesse passado todo o filme, eu vou entrando nele toda hora até ele ficar em cache, depois nao da mais problemas, o q poderá estar ocorrendo com meu cache? fiz tudo certinho e depois conferi varias vezes....vc pode me ajudar nisso?
> 
> obrigado


Videos de onde???
Youtube?
Globo?
Todos??

Que versão do thunder esta usando? Instalado passo a passo ou por script automatico??

Post algumas informações a mais...

----------


## alexrj2001

Como faço para ter contato com vc BillGates

Preciso de serviços em meu provedor




> 11º Parte:
> 
> Regras para o LoadBalance:
> 
> É isso ai pessoal,tamuh ae em pé acordado e deitado sem dormir!!!
> 
> Vamos continuar com o tuto...
> 
> Bom,nesse momento ja temos nosso servidor MK LB ou BL como preferir,então vamos às regras:
> ...

----------


## JeffersonParre

billGates, os os videos voltaram ao normal...só que o thunder para de fazer o cache, onde eu marco ele na mangle nao vejo passar nenhum pacote e nem na queues tree nao tem trafego nenhum...a versao do thunder é a mesma do tutorial e rodei o script mesmo, estou montando um outro cache mas esse é pra outro servidor aki da empresa mesmo, mas nesse vou montar manual, ou seja, sem o script.
percebi tb q a net ficou um poko lenta, será q é o cache?

----------


## JeffersonParre

billgates, acabei de reiniciar o servidor do thunder e ele voltou a fazer cache, to usando um maquina com 2 de memoria ram e um hd de 750gb, o q será q pode ser?
precisa de alguma informacao a amais?

----------


## BillGates

> billgates, acabei de reiniciar o servidor do thunder e ele voltou a fazer cache, to usando um maquina com 2 de memoria ram e um hd de 750gb, o q será q pode ser?
> precisa de alguma informacao a amais?


O que posso lhe adiantar é o seguinte,faça o seu proxy desde o inicio,assim vc sabera tudo o que foi feito e instalado e ao mesmo tempo aprendera...

https://under-linux.org/f130724-thundercache-desde-instalacao-ate-configuracao-final-por-billgates

Olha só,assim como comentado neste e em outros tópicos,o minimo de Hardware seria:

P4 3.0Ghz .. 4GB de RAM .. HDSataII (500GB) .. Sugiro colocar o thunder em um HD para cachear separado do Squid.

Uso aqui uma estrutura semelhante:
Proxy em Ubuntu 9.04
C2D 2.0GHZ .. 4GB de RAM .. HDSataII 750GB para o ThunderCache e HDSataII 320GB para o Squid.

Seguindo este cenário tenho 290 clientes,sendo que 140 simultâneos em média...

----------


## daviradio

Gostaria de turbinar a porta 80 com dois links de 2 mega pois percebi que o trafego da porta 80 e em geral o dobro de uso do outros 2 links...0 link 3 nao fica carregado de trafego acho que nao esta capitando todo trafego do msn e orkut...alguma dica?


Parabens pelo seu topico acho um dos melhores do site.

----------


## BillGates

> Gostaria de turbinar a porta 80 com dois links de 2 mega pois percebi que o trafego da porta 80 e em geral o dobro de uso do outros 2 links...0 link 3 nao fica carregado de trafego acho que nao esta capitando todo trafego do msn e orkut...alguma dica?
> 
> 
> Parabens pelo seu topico acho um dos melhores do site.


E é mesmo colega, a porta 80 é a mais requisitada em tudo,bom aqui em minha rede percebo que não são downloads o que mais gera trafego na porta 80 e sim os sites que contenham vídeos.Te aconselho a marcar os sites de vídeos (youtube,globo principalmente) para o link 3,ai sim vc vera trafego nele.
Estou fazendo testes em um balance em modo pcc, de forma que uns 3 links ficariam para a porta 80 e outros links para videos e p2p...

----------


## Barone10

Olá eu uso MK 2.9 com Hotspot + DHCP + STATICO , como seria a configuração sendo que ja instalei tudo da forma desse tuto ? meu ip de cliente e faixa 192.168.10.0/ sendo meu ip do mk 192.168.10.1 e queria saber como fica minha configuração do servidor thunder pra integrar ao mk , sendo que meu servidor ubuntu está com ip 192.168.10.2 ? , outra coisa eu ligo ele direto no swicht ou cabo cross integrando outra placa de rede no Mk ? a Nat de redirecionar qual seria pra essa config do meu prover ? sei que tenho que desativar o cache full do mk . abraços a todos que possam me dar uma luz , só to esperando uma ajuda pra colocar o sever proxy externo pra funfar aqui junto ao mk .

----------


## BillGates

> Olá eu uso MK 2.9 com Hotspot + DHCP + STATICO , como seria a configuração sendo que ja instalei tudo da forma desse tuto ? meu ip de cliente e faixa 192.168.10.0/ sendo meu ip do mk 192.168.10.1 e queria saber como fica minha configuração do servidor thunder pra integrar ao mk , sendo que meu servidor ubuntu está com ip 192.168.10.2 ? , outra coisa eu ligo ele direto no swicht ou cabo cross integrando outra placa de rede no Mk ? a Nat de redirecionar qual seria pra essa config do meu prover ? sei que tenho que desativar o cache full do mk . abraços a todos que possam me dar uma luz , só to esperando uma ajuda pra colocar o sever proxy externo pra funfar aqui junto ao mk .


isso vou fik devendo,pois estou trabalhando em outro cenário,fica no aguardo ae que logo um colega aparece com a dica... 

t+

----------


## regiaraujo

> Olá eu uso MK 2.9 com Hotspot + DHCP + STATICO , como seria a configuração sendo que ja instalei tudo da forma desse tuto ? meu ip de cliente e faixa 192.168.10.0/ sendo meu ip do mk 192.168.10.1 e queria saber como fica minha configuração do servidor thunder pra integrar ao mk , sendo que meu servidor ubuntu está com ip 192.168.10.2 ? , outra coisa eu ligo ele direto no swicht ou cabo cross integrando outra placa de rede no Mk ? a Nat de redirecionar qual seria pra essa config do meu prover ? sei que tenho que desativar o cache full do mk . abraços a todos que possam me dar uma luz , só to esperando uma ajuda pra colocar o sever proxy externo pra funfar aqui junto ao mk .



add chain=srcnat src-address=192.168.10.0/24 action=masquerade \
comment="Nat-Ubuntu" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3128 \
comment="PROXY REDIRECTION" disabled=yes 
add chain=dstnat src-address=192.168.10.0/24 dst-address=!192.168.10.2 \
protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.10.2 \
to-ports=3128 comment="Redirecionamento para o Proxy" disabled=yes 

Estas regras serve de redirecionamento para comunicação do mk com thunder,e de preferencia ligue com cabo direto cossover.
 :Trytofly:

----------


## Barone10

Obrigado amigo por me responder ,mais outra duvida , como seria pra aparecer minha pagina hotspot , que vai fazer esse papel e o Mk mesmo ou agora ou o Porxy externo ? . Porquer precisa dessa tela de logim e senha do hotspot para ter acesso a net .

----------


## rpclanhouse

O grande Bill. aqui ta dando o seguinte problema: Depois de instalar o debian, baixar os pacotes e instalar o thunder, quando rodo o winscp, ele retorna o seguinte erro : Conection refused. Tentei entrar por ftp, mas nao consigo logar como root por ftp no windows, nem pelo MK, porém antes de pensar que digitei senha errada, quando logo no debian como root e coloco minha senha ele entra. o que poderia estar acontecendo ? por favor !

----------


## Arlin

> O grande Bill. aqui ta dando o seguinte problema: Depois de instalar o debian, baixar os pacotes e instalar o thunder, quando rodo o winscp, ele retorna o seguinte erro : Conection refused. Tentei entrar por ftp, mas nao consigo logar como root por ftp no windows, nem pelo MK, porém antes de pensar que digitei senha errada, quando logo no debian como root e coloco minha senha ele entra. o que poderia estar acontecendo ? por favor !


 Por acauso vc instalou o SSH no debian/ubuntu né ?
se não so instalar apt-get update depois apt-get install ssh

falow

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Por acauso vc instalou o SSH no debian/ubuntu né ?
> se não so instalar apt-get update depois apt-get install ssh
> 
> falow


Continua dando o mesmo erro ! tem ideia do q pose ser ? estou instalando pelo debian, mas testei pelo unbuntu e conseguia acesso ao Servidor thunder ( porém não conseguir fazer funcionar o cache ) , só que pelo debian, nem acessar os arquivos *.conf pelo Win scp estou conseguindo, reparei na lista de Hosts de meu hotspot, que ele está lá, cadastrei ele em Bidings e ele está tudo certo, (aparentemente), consigo pingar o servidor, mas nada de acessá-lo ! alguém pode ajudar ?

----------


## osmano807

> Continua dando o mesmo erro ! tem ideia do q pose ser ? estou instalando pelo debian, mas testei pelo unbuntu e conseguia acesso ao Servidor thunder ( porém não conseguir fazer funcionar o cache ) , só que pelo debian, nem acessar os arquivos *.conf pelo Win scp estou conseguindo, reparei na lista de Hosts de meu hotspot, que ele está lá, cadastrei ele em Bidings e ele está tudo certo, (aparentemente), consigo pingar o servidor, mas nada de acessá-lo ! alguém pode ajudar ?


Comente tudo no /etc/hosts.deny, aqui só funcionou assim.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Comente tudo no /etc/hosts.deny, aqui só funcionou assim.


Putz, agora pegou, desculpe minha ignorancia, mas como faço isso ?

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Putz, agora pegou, desculpe minha ignorancia, mas como faço isso ?


O pior é que agora até tenta logar no Win scp, mas agora ta dando que a senha ta errada, olha a figura .
O pior é que no debian, pelo terminal, eu logo com a senha de usuario root normalmente, estranho ...
Até tentei dar o comando sudo passwd, pra alterar a senha e mesmo assim, depois de alterada eu reinicio o debian, e entro com a nova senha root, já pleo programa Ftp e pelo Mk nao autoriza ...

----------


## cgonzaga

> O pior é que agora até tenta logar no Win scp, mas agora ta dando que a senha ta errada, olha a figura .
> O pior é que no debian, pelo terminal, eu logo com a senha de usuario root normalmente, estranho ...
> Até tentei dar o comando sudo passwd, pra alterar a senha e mesmo assim, depois de alterada eu reinicio o debian, e entro com a nova senha root, já pleo programa Ftp e pelo Mk nao autoriza ...


Olá !

Venho parabenizar o autor do tutorial.. vou iniciar mas preciso saber.. ele pode funcionar na versão 3.28 ? e se o final do tutorial acaba no passo 16 ou tem mais?

pq estive acompanhando..e não vi mais nada !

antecipadamente agradeço

Carlos Gonzaga

----------


## JeffersonParre

ola, galera...

to com um probleminha aki, fiz o meu servidor de loadbalance conforme o tuto, mas to tentando colocar o balanceamento por nth, mas pra isso preciso q os ips dos meus clientes cheguem ao mkloadbalance, alguem sabe como fasso isso?

----------


## ccampus

alguem ja tem, o script com thundercache atualizado??

----------


## rpclanhouse

> 17º Parte:
> 
> Publicidade MSN e ORKUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> * Se este post não gerar pelo menos uns 10 agradecimentos,então vou imaginar que não serviu de proveito para ninguém,logo não foi util e tão pouco necessário ter cido postado!
> Então na proxima vez,não perderei meu tempo criando um post detalhado com a finalidade de ajudar,uma vez que não é necessária tal ajuda!
> 
> ...


Rapaz ! como diria um amigo meu ( mineiro ) Inum é que o trem ficô bão miesmo !

Obrigado Bil funciou lindo !

----------


## numlock

> ola, galera...
> 
> to com um probleminha aki, fiz o meu servidor de loadbalance conforme o tuto, mas to tentando colocar o balanceamento por nth, mas pra isso preciso q os ips dos meus clientes cheguem ao mkloadbalance, alguem sabe como fasso isso?


por roteamento e desligando o masquerade/snat

----------


## JeffersonParre

em qual server amigo, no mk controle ou no balance, tem como vc postar a regra de como ficaria?

desde já agradeço...

----------


## altair

Bill, muito obrigado pelo tutorial, aqui esta rodando beleza.
Tem uma situacao que estou tentanto implantar e nao consegui, entao peco a tua ajuda e dos companheiros do forum.
Tenho 04 links adsl, e quero colocar 01 link adsl, para uma faixa de ip. Onde nao vai entrar no redirecionamento da porta 80 e etc.
Ou seja vai ser um link com todas as portas para aquela faixa de ips.
Tem como fazer isto??

----------


## numlock

> em qual server amigo, no mk controle ou no balance, tem como vc postar a regra de como ficaria?
> 
> desde já agradeço...


As regras é pau mas tu terá que adicionar no mk controle a rota padrão que será o mk balanceador (dst-adress 0.0.0.0/0 gateway [ip do mk balanceador]) e no balanceador tu adiciona as redes que o que o mk controle tem para o mk balance poder devolver os pacotes por exemplo se teus clientes tem ip na faixa 192.168.100.0/24 adiciona no mk balance dst-adress 192.168.100.0/24 gateway [ip do mk controle] no mk balance fica o masquerade ja no mk controle fica so as rotas da uma lida em rotas q é tranquilo tem um wiki falando sobre rotas no mk ou então ve sobre rotas no linux e coloca faz parecido no mk pelo winbox e so entender rotas q fica facil

----------


## Gustavinho

> Bill, muito obrigado pelo tutorial, aqui esta rodando beleza.
> Tem uma situacao que estou tentanto implantar e nao consegui, entao peco a tua ajuda e dos companheiros do forum.
> Tenho 04 links adsl, e quero colocar 01 link adsl, para uma faixa de ip. Onde nao vai entrar no redirecionamento da porta 80 e etc.
> Ou seja vai ser um link com todas as portas para aquela faixa de ips.
> Tem como fazer isto??


Cara também estava querendo fazer isso por aqui....designar um IP a uma unica faixa de rede, que outros usuarios fizecem parte. Ou seja um link dedicado a um range de IP.

Vamos ver se alguem ja fez algo parecido.

----------


## BillGates

Sugiro a quem esteja pensando em seguir este tópico,que siga o tópico da minha assinatura...

----------


## froyer

> Sugiro a quem esteja pensando em seguir este tópico,que siga o tópico da minha assinatura...


O ideal seria trancar este tópico, assim, quem ler a ultima mensagem ai em cima do nosso amigo Bill, já sabe que deve ir pro outro tópico...

----------


## BillGates

Concordo com vc colega!!!

Aos moderadores,peço que se por gentileza acharem por bem,podem dar um Closed neste tópico!

----------


## elymaiads

boa noite companheiros 

no seu cenario diz q sua versão e a 5.1 mais eu n achei o link para baixar dae baixei a 5.0 sera q tem diferancia entre as funçoes desse tutorial ????, sera q e por isso q eu não consigo baixar os arquivos cintados na parte2 ??

agradeço a todos q me derem essa luz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elymaiads

boa noite 

no seu cenario diz q sua versão e a 5.1 mais eu n achei o link para baixar dae baixei a 5.0 sera q tem diferancia entre as funçoes desse tutorial ????, sera q e por isso q eu não consigo baixar os arquivos cintados na parte2 ??

agradeço a todos q me derem essa luz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elymaiads

[boa noite companheiros 

no seu cenario diz q sua versão e a 5.1 mais eu n achei o link para baixar dae baixei a 5.0 sera q tem diferancia entre as funçoes desse tutorial ????, sera q e por isso q eu não consigo baixar os arquivos cintados na parte2 ??

agradeço a todos q me derem essa luz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BillGates

> [boa noite companheiros 
> 
> no seu cenario diz q sua versão e a 5.1 mais eu n achei o link para baixar dae baixei a 5.0 sera q tem diferancia entre as funçoes desse tutorial ????, sera q e por isso q eu não consigo baixar os arquivos cintados na parte2 ??
> 
> agradeço a todos q me derem essa luz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


siga o topico da minha assinatura, este ja ficou ultrapassado...

D Nada...

----------


## elymaiads

no outro topico eu tenho q udar o ubutu 9.0 n e isso ?? eu ja fiz so q fiquei na parte q tem q fazer a cópia dos arquivos que foram descompactados dentro da pasta *Thunder*, e antes disso o link da v21 sempre dava notfoud so consegui a v22 sera q tem alguma complicação??? r com sou novo no linux queria começar de baixo mesmo , agora eu consegui baixar so q depois q reinicei o sistema , não ta vindo mais net para dentro do servidor , não consigo pingar mais em site algum , e a proxima etapa e configura o mk com o ip do debiam e depois piggar ele isso tb n to conseguindo , meu server to usando a placa onbord como eth0 e a off eth1
pode me passar mais detalhes q desde q 4 d atarde to fazendo isso aqui quero montar essa rede aqui na minha empresa para garantir meu emprego kkk 
agradeço d+ se vc poder contribuir

----------


## elymaiads

onde baixo a ver do MK 3.13

----------


## BillGates

> onde baixo a ver do MK 3.13


www.mikrotik.com

Não é necessáriamente usar a versão 3.13,3.22,estas foram versões em que eu fiz testes,pode usar versões 3.22 ou mais atualizadas que não tera problemas...

t+

----------


## insanet

Olá Bill
Existe alguma maneira de colocar Thundercache directamente a server balance?

Por exemplo: 
Server Balance- IP local 192.168.5.1/24 

Server Proxy: 192.168.5.2/24 
Server Gestion: 192.168.5.3/24 

Como eu faço o NAT no server balanceo para redirect todo o tráfego da porta 80 para o thundercache?


Obrigado

Osvaldo
ARGENTINA

----------


## jorgerodrigues

> 15º Parte:
> 
> Regras para o Redirecionamento de "Downloads"
> 
> Para quem seguiu o tópico desde o início,não tera problemas nesta etapa.
> 
> Configuração feita no MK Balance:
> 
> /ip firewall filter
> ...


 Oi bill E em primeiro luga te dar parabens pelo belo tuto.Aconpanho o Forun a algun tempo.tenho um provedor e tenho 3 links de dicados e ja eu usava um LB como esse seu apenas para os links porem so separava apenas as portas emtre os links p2p navegasão msn email e etc.mais senpre con consumo maior da porta 80.a prta 80 do meu link maior que de 4m os outros dois são um de 3m eo outro 2m sendo que o de 3 usava para p2p mais n sei porque meus clientes não dão muito consumo neste link quado ta com muito chega no maximo a metade.meu grande consumo no link de 4m que so da porta 80.então vendo seu tuto veio minha solução que e separar os down exe,rar,iso e zip adaptei as regras acima aminha Lb e ficou bom porem notei que nem sempe os arquivos exe passa lelo link destinado a ele.os rar zip e iso nos meus testes passa sera porque.

----------


## BillGates

Se seus 3 links são dedicados mande a operadora uni-los (BGP) em somente 1,assim vc tera 9MB dedicados e não precisara de LB.Além disso a qualidade ficara melhor que fazer balanceamento.Outra dica seria vc usar esses links dedicados em LB por PCC... assim vc teria um proveito ainda melhor que nesse modo de LB por rotas estaticas...

----------


## jorgerodrigues

> Se seus 3 links são dedicados mande a operadora uni-los (BGP) em somente 1,assim vc tera 9MB dedicados e não precisara de LB.Além disso a qualidade ficara melhor que fazer balanceamento.Outra dica seria vc usar esses links dedicados em LB por PCC... assim vc teria um proveito ainda melhor que nesse modo de LB por rotas estaticas...


Oi boa tarde billl,Infelismente não ha essa possibilidade pois os links são de duas opradoras diferentes o de 2m e da interlig e o mais antigo e os outros 2 são gvt via radio por Questão de throughput so podem chegar a 4m e por Questão de valor da interlig não fiz upgrade pra v ter uma ideia com o valor que eu pago atualmente dos tres links eu teria colocado os treis da gvt com 4m.no ano que vem acaba meu controto com a interlig ai vou ampliar o gvt para treis de 4m seria bom que tivese throughput boa pra 12m mais não da por isso vo ter sempre que usar treis links.mais o-que eu gostaria de porque exe nao passa pelo link que foi diresionado.

----------


## elymaiads

caro amigo meus parabnsss pelo topico , nota 10 , gostaria q vc me ajuda-se q na priemira vez q eu executei baixou o script todo certinho agora depois q eu digito esses comados
*wget http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh*
*chmod +x conlinuxZ4.sh*
*./conlinuxZ4.sh

VEM A MESSAGEM 


**./conlinuxZ4.sh: has expired ! 
Update:

ja testei a conexão com a net , tudo certinho , sera q e pq o site ta fora do ar ?? 

e tb antes quando eu fiz certinho baixou legal , coloquei todas as regras no Mk 3.20, segui todos os pontos do tuto mais so q não ficou fazendo cache de nada , no queue Tree os led's não davam nada , nem no dst nem no nat . ficaram tudo parado , so q ta pingado do meu mk para o Debiam em 0m , tudo certo não n tive resultado , agora resolvi formartar o hd do servidor e começar tudo de novo ae foi quando apareceu essa menssagem ao baixar o script

fico muito grato com a sua ajuda ou a d colegas aqui do forum 
*

----------


## rps67

O script mudou para wget http://www.conlinux.com.br/conlinux/ConLiNUX3Duo

*chmod +x ConLiNUX3Duo
**./ConLiNUX3Duo
*

----------


## elymaiads

agradeço ao amigo rps67 pela questão do link muito obrigado 

mais enquanto a questão de eu ter seguido tudo q ta no tutorial e n der dado certo 
eu acho q foi por causa da edição dos scripts dos arquivos squid.config e os d+
alguem tem algum modelo q deu certo 
muito grato

----------


## rpclanhouse

> caro amigo meus parabnsss pelo topico , nota 10 , gostaria q vc me ajuda-se q na priemira vez q eu executei baixou o script todo certinho agora depois q eu digito esses comados
> *wget http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh*
> *chmod +x conlinuxZ4.sh*
> *./conlinuxZ4.sh*
> 
> *VEM A MESSAGEM* 
> 
> 
> *./conlinuxZ4.sh: has expired !* 
> ...


 
Um Resumo Rápido.

Coloque um bom som pra começar a trabalhar, pode ser Nirvana Smell like spirit ja ajuda a relaxar ...

Depois de Instalado o Debian Lenny, faça os seguintes comandos :

apt-get update
apt-get install squid apache2 php5 php5-cli ssh iptraf
reinicie com shutdown -r now

logue como root

baixe o script em:
wget www.conlinux.com.br/conlinux/ConLiNUX3Duo (preste atenção nas letras maiusculas e minusculas para nao errar, muitos falam que nao existe, mas o problema é só este !) 
depois de baixado o script, vamos continuar...
chmod +x ConLiNUX3Duo
./ConLiNUX3Duo

siga o script instalando as 3 primeiras opções do script

faça as regras do topico do Bill, para integração com seu MK, 
reinicie se Pc Com Thunder 

Seja Feliz ! e continue ouvindo Nirvana, Metalica ( one ) vc vai refletir melhor e pensar com mais calma. Abraços 

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## lovenique

Parabens... ficou muito legal...
Olha que eu sou dificil de elogiar emmmm.. acho q vc é a primeira pessoa do under que eu elogio.

----------


## BillGates

Pessoal... O link da minha ass esta mais atualizado que este tópico aqui....

Uma Dica....

Migrem para o ThunderCache 3.......

Ando meio sumido porque depois de passar um ano trabalhando incansavelmente em cima do servidor,consegui alcançar e realizar meus objetivos que era em deixar o mesmo a um nivel bem profissional,e hoje em dia estou tirando umas merecidas férias...

"Confesso que foi dificil abrir mão da minha vida social durante todo um ano... mas hoje em dia vejo que valeu cada segundo...."

Desejo a todos os colegas do forum sucesso em seus provedores...

----------


## abl122

Olá pessoal alguém aí sabe onde foi para o script wget www.conlinux.com.br/conlinux/ConLiNUX3Duo
Nem esse nem o anterior estão no há tem outro caminho?
Desde já agradeço

----------


## Arlin

> Olá pessoal alguém aí sabe onde foi para o script wget www.conlinux.com.br/conlinux/ConLiNUX3Duo
> Nem esse nem o anterior estão no há tem outro caminho?
> Desde já agradeço


acho que vc deve instlar passo a passo pois esse script ja deu bastanteoque falar ehehehe

----------


## rfsilvagyn

Tenho 3 ADSL e gostaria de saber o que tenho que mudar pra funcionar beleza, pois o tutorial esta com 1 modem em modo bridge e 2 em modo router, os meus 3 estao em modo router, o que tenho que alterar na configuração do MK Load Balance????

Desde já obrigado a todos.

----------


## proecommerce

boa noite
eu adorei o tutorial porem estou com um probleminha
nao esta mais disponivel o link para baixar o script 
*wget* *http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh*

teria algum lugar q eu possa baixar ele ?
desde ja obrigado

----------


## Arlin

> Tenho 3 ADSL e gostaria de saber o que tenho que mudar pra funcionar beleza, pois o tutorial esta com 1 modem em modo bridge e 2 em modo router, os meus 3 estao em modo router, o que tenho que alterar na configuração do MK Load Balance????
> 
> Desde já obrigado a todos.


meu amigo faça um balanceamento por PCC que é muito melhor ok mais seu MK tem que ser apartir de V 3.25 ok atualmente estamos na V 4.6 segue o link pro PCC Manual:PCC - MikroTik Wiki no exemplo ta pra 2 links apenas em modo router mais vc vai ver que é facil pra ir pra 3 , 4 , 5 , 6 links hehehe

----------


## Arlin

> boa noite
> eu adorei o tutorial porem estou com um probleminha
> nao esta mais disponivel o link para baixar o script 
> *wget* *http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh*
> 
> teria algum lugar q eu possa baixar ele ?
> desde ja obrigado


amigo eu ja respondi a mesma pergunta acima da uma olhadinha sobre o script pois acredito que se vc fizer passo a passo vai alem de entender melhor o funcionamento não vai ter dores de cabeças futuras

----------


## proecommerce

Entao meu amigo, mais o passo a passo nao é com a versao 2.1?
e nao é indicado a versao 3 pra cima?

----------


## Arlin

> Entao meu amigo, mais o passo a passo nao é com a versao 2.1?
> e nao é indicado a versao 3 pra cima?


amigo estou me referindo ao Mikrotik V 3.25 acima eatualmente estamos na v 4.6 do mikrotik
oque vc se refere éao thunder cache 2.1 tem o 3 e agora tem o 4 que é pago recomendo o 3

----------


## JonasMdrl

Aew Galera..
Alguem pode m explicar como eh feito o balance por PCC?
divide por serviços, conexões ou o q?
m expliquem melhor como funciona...
Desde jah agradeço..

----------


## proecommerce

desculpa mais axo q nao me entendeu
eu me refiro ao thunder cache 3, tentei fazer ele usando seu script so q o script nao esta mais no ar e perguntei se alguem sabia outro link para baixar o *http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh*
entao nosso amigo Arlin me indicou o passo a passo q tem aqui no forum porem o passo a passo usa a v 2 do thunder
e eu queria a v3 e tem como instala essa versao 3 com o mk 2.9.51?
obrigado

----------


## Arlin

> Aew Galera..
> Alguem pode m explicar como eh feito o balance por PCC?
> divide por serviços, conexões ou o q?
> m expliquem melhor como funciona...
> Desde jah agradeço..


amigo eu ja tinha passado o link mais vai la Manual:PCC - MikroTik Wiki

----------


## JonasMdrl

olá..
coloquei funciona o balance desse tópico com 2 links..
td ok..funcionando legaal..
sei q quando cai o link 2 q esta as marcações o 1 assume..
mas..
quando cai o link 1 o 2 naum assume..e isso vai m dar problemas..
qria saber com vcs do under c tem alguma regra pra redireciona td o trafico pro link 2 quando o 1 cair??

desde jah grato

----------


## JonasMdrl

Andei pesquisando e descobri q tem um jeito d joga todo o trafico pro link 2 quando o 1 cai..
Por scrips..
tipow cria um script pra desativa a marcação q tah no link 2 quando cai o ping pro Link 1...
mais o menos assim...
Preciso da ajuda d vcs mais experientes em MK pra cria esse script ou alguma regra semelhante...

Ajuda aew Galeraa..

----------


## Gustavinho

Eu estava testando esse LB e tinha conseguido fazer funcionar quando um link caia e outro assumia, e nao foi com script.

Se não me engano eu tinha colocado 2 rotas de default gtw do link 2 no ip>routes.

Nao me lembro bem.

----------


## Arlin

> Eu estava testando esse LB e tinha conseguido fazer funcionar quando um link caia e outro assumia, e nao foi com script.
> 
> Se não me engano eu tinha colocado 2 rotas de default gtw do link 2 no ip>routes.
> 
> Nao me lembro bem.


isso mesmo meu amigo não precisa de script nem um o PCC ja faz isso ele tem o chek ping pra isso se cair um link o outro assume por isso temos 4 marcaçãoes de rotas pra dois links claro hehe

----------


## Gustavinho

> isso mesmo meu amigo não precisa de script nem um o PCC ja faz isso ele tem o chek ping pra isso se cair um link o outro assume por isso temos 4 marcaçãoes de rotas pra dois links claro hehe


 
Ahh bacana, então eu tinha feito isso no LB por marcação de pacotes, o PCC ainda não testei.

To pensando em fazer um teste para ver como fica, mais não sei se ainda é vantagem, você ja tem em produção esse LB Arlin?

abraços

----------


## Arlin

> Ahh bacana, então eu tinha feito isso no LB por marcação de pacotes, o PCC ainda não testei.
> 
> To pensando em fazer um teste para ver como fica, mais não sei se ainda é vantagem, você ja tem em produção esse LB Arlin?
> 
> abraços


olha meu PCC fiz seguindo o wik da propria mikrotik neste link 
Manual:PCC - MikroTik Wiki ai ta feito pra dois links com o fail over se um link cair o outro assume ok

----------


## JonasMdrl

> Ahh bacana, então eu tinha feito isso no LB por marcação de pacotes, o PCC ainda não testei.
> 
> To pensando em fazer um teste para ver como fica, mais não sei se ainda é vantagem, você ja tem em produção esse LB Arlin?
> 
> abraços


Kra..
Nos tópicos q vi sobre o PCC a galera reclama dos sites d banco..q daum alguns problemas..
por isso q optei pela divisão por serviços..ou portas

----------


## Gustavinho

> Kra..
> Nos tópicos q vi sobre o PCC a galera reclama dos sites d banco..q daum alguns problemas..
> por isso q optei pela divisão por serviços..ou portas


Eh com a marcação de portas nao tem esse problema com banco. E também quando estava testando um dos links limite de download, então tive que deixar o pesado para o outro que era ilimitado.

Ja com o PCC nao tem isso.

----------


## marlon

Super Bem Organizado! Meus parabens Under lInux tinha que ter Usuários como VocÊ amigo!! Meus parabens Novamente!!

----------


## teletanbs

eu não entendi nada disso, fala como se estivesse falando para um menino de 3 anos

----------


## 14735

so de colocar as regras do tutorial a CPU fica em 50% 
Obs: ainda nao tem link plugado somente bancada com as regras.
to usando um pc AMD X2 2.1 2GB Memoria
HD Sata 80GB
MK 3.20
alguem sabe se isso é normal ?

----------


## 14735

como faço para acesar o mk por fora passando pelo lb?

----------


## mateusassuncao

Boa noite, 
primeiro quero dar os parabéns pela iniciativa do tutorial eh show, simplesmente fantástico.
a minha duvida é na montagem/cenário:
1.pra montar servidor LB posso usar uma rb450g pra 1 link full 1mb e 2 adsl somando 1mb os dois, mesma operadora e usar as mesmas confg desse tutorial?ou teria que ser um pc?
2.para debian-proxy poderia usar um core2dual 7500, 4gb ram e 500gb hd sataII, ou ligar em raid... um desktop.... ou teria que usar um servidor tipo dell scsi?
3.o servidor de controle poderia ser uma rbxxx? qual?
4.em rb/pc ap/ap. poderia ser uma rb433uah.
5. resumindo quais dos equipamentos eu poderia substituir por rb(devido economia de espaço e energia) dando pra seguir esse tutorial de Bill???

a projeçao da rede seria pra atender 100 clientes, inicialmente.

a outra duvida seria.
poderia colocar o LB, debian-Proxy e o servidor de controle em um local, e fazer a comunicaçao com a torre onde vai estar a rb com as pcis e antenas via ponto a ponto 5.8ghz? ou seria inviavel devido alta taxa de solicitaçao da rb com proxy, lb, gerenciador...? a distancia seria uns 500m da torre e de onde recebo os links.

desde ja agradeço a coloboração.
me desculpem tantas perguntas estou aprendendo ainda....rsrsrs...


obrigado.

----------


## Demas

tem como eu fazer este esquema, usando uma rb 450 ou 750 para o balance dos links?pois 3 pcs ligados vai ser muita energia.. outra coisa, para genrenciar 2 a 3 links precisa de muita memoria e processamento nao ne? pois so genrencia link, quem manda mesmo é o server e cashe. e o server e o cashe que pc seria recomendado para colocar de 40 a 60 clientes apenas??

----------


## jmathayde

Minha marcação no mangle fica zerada sem 1 hits pro cache , alguem poderia me ajudar  :Smile:

----------


## danilosceu

aaaaaaaaa não acreditoooo, podia ser tudo em um script automatico só pra executar no mk e no debian e ficar tudo prontinho, aaaaaaa desse geito eu não quero. brincadeira parabens pela iniciativa do pessoal ai vai ajudar muita gente esse artigo, tanto pra quem vai fazer e depois pra quem vai arrumar os de quem nao deu conta de fazer. rsrsrs

----------


## fabiocp1984

Amigo, vc tem este script pra me encaminhar por e-mail ([email protected] ) ou disponibilizar o link para download.

Abraço.

----------

